# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 37 : SOS! 45 chats/chatons EN GRAND DANGER, AVT JEU 13-VEN 14/09 (IDF)!

## SOSchatsNAC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle







  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS! 
(merci d'indiquer cette mention - et de fait, celle-ci aussi - à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)



ENDROIT A : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR JEUDI 13/09 MATIN !

**

CEUX DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE :


**4a) Mâle brun tabby sociable*
Sortant de suite




5a => Plus là 
6a => Plus là
7a => Plus là *

*
*8a) femelle 2-3 ans, noire et blanche (maman)
Va a 2 bébés de 1 mois et 1 bébé de 2-3 mois
 Coryza!
Sortants de suite


*


*
10a) femelle age 1 an écaille sociable (maman)
Va avec 4 bébés de 6 semaines (2 brun tabby, 2 roux tabby)
** URGENT! La maman est en coryza! Pas les petits, sont séparés du coup!* *
*sortants le 13/9





*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*
11a) Mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, sociable*
* URGENT! Diarrhées 

*

*12a) Femelle, 3 mois, blanche tabby et brune, sociable
13a) Femelle, 3 mois, brun tabby blanche, sociable
14a) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable*
* URGENT! Coryza! La 12a est sous perf!* 
*Sont ensemble, même si 14 pas de la même portée*





*
15a) Mâle, bleu, 3 ans, sociable*
 :: *URGENCE!! Fracture de la mâchoire, a un cerclage, a du mal à se déplacer 
*

********************
*
ENDROIT B : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR VENDREDI 14/09 MATIN*



*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*1b) Mâle 1 an noir/marron très sociable*
* Coryza!*
Sortant de suite

*2b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby sociable*
Sortant de suite

*3b) Mâle adulte âge ? gris tabby et blanc très sociable*
* Coryza!*
Sortant le 13/09

*4b) Femelle 7 mois brun tabby très sociable*
* Coryza!*
Sortante de suite

*5b) Mâle identifié abandon ? 1 an brun tabby très sociable*
Sortant de suite

*6b) Femelle adulte âge ? écaille de tortue très sociable*
** *Démarche anormale due à un traitement ??* **
Sortante le 13/09

*7b) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby et blanc très sociable*
* Coryza!*
Sortant de suite

*8b) Femelle 3 mois tortie tabby très sociable*
Sortante le 14/09

*9b) Femelle 5 mois blanc brun tabby, très sociable
10b) Femelle 5 mois blanche et noire**, très sociable*
*11b) Femelle 5 mois brun tabby et blanc**, très sociable*
* URGENT! Luxation hanche droite supposée pour la 11b* 
*Sont ensemble*
Sortants le 14/09
*
12b) Mâle adulte âge ? seal point chocolat et blanc très sociable*
Sortant le 14/09
*
13b) Mâle 1 an roux tabby et blanc très sociable*
Sortant le 14/09

*14b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? noire sociable (maman)*
*Va avec 3 bébés de 2 mois) (2F/1M = blanc brun tabby / Colour point tabby)*
** *URGENT! Fracture de la queue et diarrhées pour la maman* **
Sortants le 14/09
*
15b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? bleu très sociable (maman)*
*Va avec un bébé mâle de 2 mois, roux tabby*
** *Ancienne plaie patte avant pour le bb* **
Sortants le 14/09

*16b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? bleu très sociable*
Sortante le 14/09

*
17b) Mâle castré 4 ans roux tabby et blanc, très sociable
18b) Mâle castré 7 ans brun tabby, très sociable
19b) Mâle castré 3 ans crème tabby et blanc, très sociable*
*Sont ensemble*
*Leur propriétaire est décédé....* 
* URGENT! Ils sont trois! En coryza tous les 3 * 
Sortants de suite
*
20b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
21b) Femelle 4 mois noire et blanche, très sociable*
*Sont ensemble*
Sortants de suite

*22b) Femelle adulte âge ? noire et blanche très sociable*
*Serait tombée d'un balcon, on n'en sait pas plus*
Sortante le 14/09

*23b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable*
Sortant de suite

*24b) Mâle 2 ans blanc brun tabby très sociable*
Sortant de suite
*
25b) Mâle 4 mois noir très sociable*
Sortant de suite

*26b) Femelle adulte âge ? red tabby point très sociable*
Sortante le 13/09

*27b) Femelle 1 an noire sociable*
Sortante de suite
*
28b) Femelle 7 ans tricolore sociable 
*_mais à placer sans enfants, soit!_ 
Sortante le 19/09*
**
29b) mâle castré  FIV+ noir avec médaillon blanc environ 1 an 

30b) femelle stérilisée    FIV+ tortie tabby bleue environ 2 ans   très très gentille

***************************


CONDITIONS DE SORTIE :

- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE (statuts à fournir + déclaration en préfecture)
- TESTES FIV ET FELV (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), PRIMO-VACCINES, IDENTIFIES, SANS FRAIS
- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

- CO-VOIT OK, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées (utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")

- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES

****************

 CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com 
(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.) 


*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!

*************

Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:

HELP! FA courte et longue durée recherchées en IDF & au-delà! [topic permanent]

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 

1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)

Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:

- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption

Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien.... 

Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:

- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus simple, pas sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé", et on sait un peu plus à quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir


L'assoc prend généralement à charge:

- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale

Le placement se fait comme cela:

- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc

 Conditions d'accueil importantes:

- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat en isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution sanitaire de base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout chat non vacciné, etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le chat de la meilleure façon qui soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite avec d'autres animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison

C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale. 
Mais on oublie sûrement pas mal de choses.... 


En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!! 


Chacun est un maillon de la chaine, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?

Déjà, prenez ce profil SOSchatsNAC, allez voir les fins de liste des précédents sujets. 
Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous beaux, touchants, parfois abîmés psychologiquement et physiquement par la vie, mais que rien n'est jamais perdu avec un minimum d'empathie et de patience!

les AVANT/APRES de nos sauvetages

Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie" de ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a contribué à aider.
Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce réseau, et que certaines chapeautent dans la France entière.

Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FAtemporaire, etc...  

Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres, comme les nôtres, et non des déchets, ni des fous furieux, ils attendent simplement qu'on leur tende la main, à cause d'une autre main qui auparavant les a jeté un jour à la rue....


*************************


Je rappelle ce sujet, si cela peut vous tenter de vous lancer! Rien de plus parlant que les personnes qui ont franchi le pas!!  
Allez lire le sujet ci-dessous! 

J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*SI VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS AIDER EN ACCUEILLANT UN CHAT VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE UNE PROMESSE DE DONS, J'EN RAPPELLE LES PRINCIPES POUR CE SOS:

Ils servent à:

- Donner un coup de pouce aux RARES associations qui prennent des chats de fourrière, bien souvent considérés à tord comme des rebuts implaçables
- Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat nécessitant des soins, parfois lourds
- Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat pas facilement plaçable, un FIV+, un craintif, un noir (non, vous ne rêvez pas, pour certains, noir ce n'est pas une couleur, et "ils se ressemblent tous"), etc. 

Dans les faits:

- Frais classiques couverts: 
castration, stérilisation, vaccin leucose, rappel de vaccin, déparasitage, test PCR pour chat positif
- Frais exceptionnels:
Chats très malades, blessés, etc
- Frais ponctuellement inclus à ces dons:
Co-voiturage qd co-voit très fréquemment faits par une seule et même personne, ou quelqu'un qui tout simplement n'a pas trop de sous, et on ne vas pas le stigmatiser de demander. Ou encore, achat de box, car qd la seule chose qui manque pour sauver un chat, c'est "ça", c'est ridicule

Quand verse-t-on son don?

- Quand je les ai pointés, les assocs vous contactent en MP
- Après mise en ligne des factures en cas de soins, ou au moins annonce avant mise en ligne d'une somme estimée
- On ne le verse que quand la liste est classée dans les sortis d'affaire, car bien que je reposte chaque semaine les rares non sortis qui survivront aux dates fatidiques, cela signifie que pour la semaine en cours, c'est terminé. Et comme je veux que chaque assoc ait, dans la mesure du possible, un petit coup de pouce, en toute logique, on attend que cela soit bouclé

Comment pointer son don?

- On lance un "j'aimerais donner tant", ou "j'aimerais que N° soit sauvé, pour l'encourager, je souhaite donner X".
- Il est à mon sens préférable de ne pas systématiquement flécher son don, car même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, parfois, les assocs ne peuvent prendre "votre" favori. Et certains chats n'intéressent personne, en termes de dons, et doivent aussi être sauvés. 
En outre, il y a les assocs qui interviennent de temps en temps, et celles qui viennent plus régulièrement. Et les jeunes assocs, ne les oublions pas!
Aucun jugement de valeur, elles aident, déjà, on ne vas pas chipoter! Et tout le monde n'a pas toujours X places, ces SOS là sont des SOS parmi tant d'autres!
Ainsi, je répartis, en fin de SOS les dons, en tentant de respecter vos souhaits, mais qd je peux ne pas reporter la moitié de la somme à la semaine suivante, et pour ne pas créer d'inégalités, NI entre chats, NI entre assocs, il est possible, et compréhensible que je retouche les promesses av votre accord.

Peut-on obtenir un reçu fiscal?

- Oui, les reçus fiscaux sont possible selon les assocs!

Alors, si vous n'avez pas d'impôts à payer, c'est qq part inutile d'en demander un, on peut vous faire un reçu ou un "accusé de réception" de don simple.

Si vous en avez impérativement besoin, précisez: avec reçu
Si vous aimeriez bien, mais que, pour cette fois, au pire, soit: avec reçu si possible
Si vous n'en avez aucune utilité: reçu pas nécessaire


Je précise qu'une assoc qui peut/ne peut pas, n'est pas un gage de qualité ou de sérieux.
Une assoc jeune ne le peut souvent pas, parce que, précisément, elle est trop jeune.
Les autres, celles qui peuvent, ont "de la bouteille", mais pas que, c'est aussi une question de cohérence dans les statuts par rapport aux critères de délivrance de ces derniers.

Et enfin, comme on mixe les assocs qui peuvent et ne peuvent pas, celles qui peuvent s'attendent forcément à avoir moins d'aide, mais si elles peuvent, ne serait-ce qu'avoir un petit geste elle aussi, c'est sympa, tout de même!

Dans tous les cas, peu importe comment vous souhaitez fonctionner, je donne les consignes de base, vous faites comme vous le sentez, et là encore, prenez juste en compte deux choses: ils sont tous en danger, et le fait de faire de la place, même si X ou Y n'est pas celui que vous aimeriez voir sortir lui laisse "cette chance là", de l'air, et de la place dans les box!*

----------


## sandy05

Y'a t il encore des chatons à prendre en FA ?

----------


## Lusiole

Ma maman fait Paris-St Dizier dimanche matin. Je ne lui ai pas demandé mais je sais qu'elle sera ok pour cotrainer.

----------


## menhir

> Ces chats ont survécu à l'hécatombe de la semaine passée. Alors ne les laissons pas tomber. *Quelqu'un pour leur tendre la main l*eur donner un espoir de sortir par la bonne porte celle de la vie ? *Proposez ce que vous pouvez* un don, un accueil même provisoire, un prêt de matériel, une aide au covoiturage tout ce qui mis bout à bout pourra permettre à des associations de les sortir *MAIS NE LES LAISSEZ PAS PARTIR DANS L'INDIFFERENCE*


SVP, manifestez vous maintenant !

Si vous avez *peur du ridicule* et que vous n'osez pas poser des questions avant éventuellement de proposer quelque chose, dîtes-vous bien que *le ridicule ne tue pas* (vous vous en remettrez), mais *la seringue du véto*, elle *si*. Alors, allez-y, faites des propositions : de dons, de F.A. de transit (même quelques heures), de co-voiturage (cette semaine FINA-FLORA ne le pourra pas), de F.A.Quarantaine, de F.A.Longue Durée. Mais bougez-vous pour eux, ils ne gagneront pas toujours à la roulette russe.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Ma maman fait Paris-St Dizier dimanche matin. Je ne lui ai pas demandé mais je sais qu'elle sera ok pour cotrainer.


Lien doodle envoyé.

----------


## Misstay

Bonjour,

Mail envoyé à *soschatsnac2012@gmail.com*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je pars demain sur Strasbourg vers 9h00 du matin, il me reste 1 caisse de transport donc je peux prendre 1 chat.
> Je peux accueillir un chat chez moi dès cet après-midi et l'emmener sur Strasbourg demain, par contre je ne peux me déplacer cet après-midi pour le chercher.


Lien doodle envoyé

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour,
> 
> Mail envoyé à *soschatsnac2012@gmail.com*


*

Mail reçu si qqun de dispo peut envoyer le formulaire FA à Misstay ce serait parfait. 

*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*MERCI AUX FA QUI SE SONT PROPOSEES SUR SEM36 SI MAINTIENT DE LEUR PROPOSITION ( EN MP )

PROPOSITIONS FA => BESOIN D'UNE ASSOC

Corinne27 (42) : transit quelques jours
fufu36 : FA de transit sur Limoges
banzaï ( 94 ) : FA de transit MAX 7 jours



PROPOSITIONS ASSOC => BESOIN FA

- Au pré de mon arche (Zaberlo) : SI FALD dans toute la France peut sortir ( lequel ? )




CHATS RESERVES






SORTIES FOURRIERES

Endroit A : pouicpouinette  dispo sortie endroit A jeudi ou vendredi matin ( 3 caisses dispo)


Endroit B : ​Gaia4ever samedi (8 caisses dont 1 double)


COVOIT / MATERIEL DISPO

covoiturage région parisienne et banlieue nord ouest
coulommiers- torcy régulièrement
Regulier PARIS 12 (75) >< SANNOIS (95)
Paris / Strasbourg le 15 septembre AR (changement de date : est devenu même trajet le 22/09)
Paris-Montpellier le lundi 17 septembre
Paris gare de lyon - Bellegarde - Genève le 17/09
Paris-Rennes A/R en train toutes les semaines
Pour transporter des chats dans leur famille d'accueil par le train (départ Paris)
Lusiole : Ma maman fait Paris-St Dizier dimanche matin
Morphee23 : Je pars demain sur Strasbourg vers 9h00 du matin, il me reste 1 caisse de transport donc je peux prendre 1 chat.

RECHERCHE COVOIT
*

----------


## zaberlo

edit

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je peux couvrir si des FA se proposent.
> Qui peut me transmettre le formulaire de *Emilie8969 par mail ?*


Je ne sais pas si toujours d'actualité car déjà la semaine dernière n'a pas répondu pour connaitre ses dispo donc je l'enlève du récap.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Il n'y aura plus de hors délai donc pour faire court ils sortent cette semaine où la semaine pro c'est IDEM je vous refait le même tableau !

----------


## niky

50 euros de beauval .j.avec reçu si possible,pour celui qui en a le plus besoin..

----------


## Calymone

Je vais voir ce qu'on peux faire, niveau accueil et SURTOUT niveau finances  :: ...

Par contre, nous auront besoin de dons.

Je pense notamment au 7a pour notre part, qui à l'air blessé lourd.

----------


## hatchiko

*mail de masse envoyé*

----------


## SarahC

Le Doodle semble bugger un peu, si jamais vous n'êtes pas inscrits, pensez-y, les sauvetages sont mous mous pour l'heure, mais ça peut aller vite, et on peut avoir besoin de chacun très rapidement!!! 

Dom91 a deux boites aussi, à voir av elle en MP si jamais! Elles reviennent tjs au bercail, et c'est pr les SOS, donc pas de pb!

----------


## mistigrette

*1a) mâle 1-2 mois noir et blanc sociable
1'a) mâle 1-2 mois brun tabby et blanc sociable
1''a) femelle 2 ans brun tabby sociable maman 
maman identifiée abandonnée suite à déménagement... 
Sont ensemble
Sortants de suite !
**
2a) femelle 3 ans smoke très sociable
Sortante de suite

**3a) mâle 8 mois brun tabby blanc sociable
 Coryza 
Sortant de suite*

nous allons sortir ces 5 là, les plus anciens.
pour la maman et les 2bb, nous sommes en train de réorganiser les FA afin de leur libérer une chatterie "maman/bb". ce sera fait ce soir donc on ne peut pas les accueillir avt ce soir mais tard. les 2 autres iront aux mistigris, à moins que l'état de santé du 3a) nécessite dès sa sortie une consult chez le véto de villemomble.
merci de me donner leur num de registre.

----------


## Sév51

La bannière de la semaine...





```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/sem-37-sos-42-chats-chatons-grand-danger-avt-jeu-13-ven-14-09-idf-65842/#post1310095"][IMG]http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/720317banfrpS3720120913v03animme51ms.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## -Orl-

Si besoin, je peux prêter des cages de transport pour chat, taille standard (j'en ai plusieurs) ou grand taille (pour mettre maman avec chatons ou plusieurs chats adultes, là aussi j'en ai plusieurs).
Je suis à Corbeil-Essonnes dans le 91.

----------


## PiaM

Nous pourrions prendre en charge 2 à 3 adultes si FAQ pour 2 semaines sur RP

Appel à la foule: qui a une petite pièce, salle de bain ou autre pour 2 semaines et veut se lancer ?
Toute proposition sur le post ou en MP sera la bienvenue !

Ils n'ont qu'une vie, et cette vie est suspendue à peu de chose en ce moment ! Vous êtes leur dernière chance !!!

----------


## lilimona

je me propose fa 15 jours

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*17b) Mâle castré 4 ans roux tabby et blanc, très sociable
18b) Mâle castré 7 ans brun tabby, très sociable
19b) Mâle castré 3 ans crème tabby et blanc, très sociable**
Sont ensemble
Leur propriétaire est décédé.... 
 URGENT! Ils sont trois! En coryza tous les 3  
Sortants de suite

Ces 3 là pourraient être sortis par Piam: ils sont ensemble, sociables, leur maitre est décédé, ils sont castrés...
Une seule FA DE QUARANTAINE POUR EUX et on en sauve 3, SVP*

----------


## -Orl-

Je peux faire FA quarantaine pour deux chats max et sur une durée de 15 jours (pas possible de faire plus car les travaux de la pièce qui leur est destiné vont reprendre ensuite).
J'ai une salle de bain avec fenêtre dispo (qui n'en est pas vraiment une car elle est vide pour cause de travaux mais déjà carrelée), je peux accueillir deux chats maximum (qui seront mis ensemble alors, faut être sûr de leur entente).
Pas de gros soins car je suis en période d'examen et j'ai déjà des chatons à sociabiliser donc je n'aurais pas beaucoup de temps à accorder aux minoux mais ils auront nourriture et un peu de compagnie chaque jours, si cela peut leur sauver la vie.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Je peux faire FA quarantaine pour deux chats max et sur une durée de 15 jours (pas possible de faire plus car les travaux de la pièce qui leur est destiné vont reprendre ensuite).
> J'ai une salle de bain avec fenêtre dispo (qui n'en est pas vraiment une car elle est vide pour cause de travaux mais déjà carrelée), je peux accueillir deux chats maximum (qui seront mis ensemble alors, faut être sûr de leur entente).
> Pas de gros soins car je suis en période d'examen et j'ai déjà des chatons à sociabiliser donc je n'aurais pas beaucoup de temps à accorder aux minoux mais ils auront nourriture et un peu de compagnie chaque jours, si cela peut leur sauver la vie.



Orl, peut etre pour le 4a? Vous etes dispo pour le receptionner dés vendredi? ou samedi?
on a votre formulaire?

----------


## -Orl-

> Orl, peut etre pour le 4a? Vous etes dispo pour le receptionner dés vendredi? ou samedi?
> on a votre formulaire?


Je viens de recevoir le formulaire (quelle rapidité !  :Smile: ), je regarde ça et le renvois ensuite.

Je travaille vendredi, mais je suis chez moi à partir de 19h. A priori il y a toujours quelqu'un à la maison de dispo si besoin de "réceptionner" un minou.
Sinon samedi, le matin j'ai des RDV de prévu, l'après-midi rien pour le moment. Si c'est bon et que l'on peut m'apporter le/les minous ça m'arrange car comme je le disais je suis en période d'examen j'ai donc peut de temps.

Et pour le minou, n'importe lequel, juste pas trop de soins dans un soucis de temps, un moche, un vieux, un rose, un vert, je m'en fiche.  :: 
Et faut que ce soit sûr que c'est pour une durée de 15 jours, je pourrais pas plus.

----------


## Dom91

Je pourrais avoir le lien doodle, SVP ? 
Je suis dispo samedi pour emmener des chats dans l'Essonne si besoin. Je pourrais faire comme samedi dernier et les récupérer vers Pontault-Combault ou Croissy.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS! 
(merci d'indiquer cette mention - et de fait, celle-ci aussi - à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)



ENDROIT A : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR JEUDI 13/09 MATIN !

**
CEUX DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE :


4a) Mâle brun tabby sociable*
Sortant de suite




5a => Plus là 
6a => Plus là
7a => Plus là 


*8a) femelle 2-3 ans, noire et blanche (maman)
Va a 2 bébés de 1 mois et 1 bébé de 2-3 mois
 Coryza!
Sortants de suite


*



9a => Plus là

*
10a) femelle age 1 an écaille sociable (maman)
Va avec 4 bébés de 6 semaines (2 brun tabby, 2 roux tabby)
** URGENT! La maman est en coryza! Pas les petits, sont séparés du coup!* *
*sortants le 13/9


*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*
11a) Mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, sociable*
* URGENT! Diarrhées 
*
*12a) Femelle, 3 mois, blanche tabby et brune, sociable
13a) Femelle, 3 mois, brun tabby blanche, sociable
14a) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable*
* URGENT! Coryza! La 12a est sous perf!* 
*Sont ensemble, même si 14 pas de la même portée*




********************
*
ENDROIT B : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR VENDREDI 14/09 MATIN*



*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*1b) Mâle 1 an noir/marron très sociable*
* Coryza!*
Sortant de suite

*2b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby sociable*
Sortant de suite

*3b) Mâle adulte âge ? gris tabby et blanc très sociable*
* Coryza!*
Sortant le 13/09

*4b) Femelle 7 mois brun tabby très sociable*
* Coryza!*
Sortante de suite

*5b) Mâle identifié abandon ? 1 an brun tabby très sociable*
Sortant de suite

*6b) Femelle adulte âge ? écaille de tortue très sociable*
** *Démarche anormale due à un traitement ??* **
Sortante le 13/09

*7b) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby et blanc très sociable*
* Coryza!*
Sortant de suite

*8b) Femelle 3 mois tortie tabby très sociable*
Sortante le 14/09

*9b) Femelle 5 mois blanc brun tabby, très sociable
10b) Femelle 5 mois blanche et noire**, très sociable*
*11b) Femelle 5 mois brun tabby et blanc**, très sociable*
* URGENT! Luxation hanche droite supposée pour la 11b* 
*Sont ensemble*
Sortants le 14/09
*
12b) Mâle adulte âge ? seal point chocolat et blanc très sociable*
Sortant le 14/09
*
13b) Mâle 1 an roux tabby et blanc très sociable*
Sortant le 14/09

*14b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? noire sociable (maman)*
*Va avec 3 bébés de 2 mois) (2F/1M = blanc brun tabby / Colour point tabby)*
** *URGENT! Fracture de la queue et diarrhées pour la maman* **
Sortants le 14/09
*
15b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? bleu très sociable (maman)*
*Va avec un bébé mâle de 2 mois, roux tabby*
** *Ancienne plaie patte avant pour le bb* **
Sortants le 14/09

*16b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? bleu très sociable*
Sortante le 14/09

*
17b) Mâle castré 4 ans roux tabby et blanc, très sociable
18b) Mâle castré 7 ans brun tabby, très sociable
19b) Mâle castré 3 ans crème tabby et blanc, très sociable*
*Sont ensemble*
*Leur propriétaire est décédé....* 
* URGENT! Ils sont trois! En coryza tous les 3 * 
Sortants de suite
*
20b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
21b) Femelle 4 mois noire et blanche, très sociable*
*Sont ensemble*
Sortants de suite

*22b) Femelle adulte âge ? noire et blanche très sociable*
*Serait tombée d'un balcon, on n'en sait pas plus*
Sortante le 14/09

*23b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable*
Sortant de suite

*24b) Mâle 2 ans blanc brun tabby très sociable*
Sortant de suite
*
25b) Mâle 4 mois noir très sociable*
Sortant de suite

*26b) Femelle adulte âge ? red tabby point très sociable*
Sortante le 13/09

*27b) Femelle 1 an noire sociable*
Sortante de suite
*
28b) Femelle 7 ans tricolore sociable 
*_mais à placer sans enfants, soit!_ 
Sortante le 19/09

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je pourrais avoir le lien doodle, SVP ? 
> Je suis dispo samedi pour emmener des chats dans l'Essonne si besoin. Je pourrais faire comme samedi dernier et les récupérer vers Pontault-Combault ou Croissy.


Dom je vous envoie ca
Merci

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Même si avec beaucoup de chance on arrive à trouver des assos compris hors RP qui puissent en sortir, si nous n avons pas de FA de quarantaine en RP pour attendre leur covoiturage , on ne pourra rien faire.

 :: Une salle de bains, un bureau , une chambre pour 15 jours en RP pour en sauver :: 
Il nous faut aussi des FA à durée determinée ou longue durée

----------


## Misstay

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci, pour ouvrir le questionnaire. Je vois comment faire et, je vous le renvoie.

----------


## Gaia4ever

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un souci, pour ouvrir le questionnaire. Je vois comment faire et, je vous le renvoie.


Si vous arrivez à l'ouvrir mais pas à le remplir, vous pouvez toujours répondre aux questions sur un fichier texte et le renvoyer à Soschatsnac2012@gmail.com
Merci!

----------


## shenight76

je fais Rouen -> Achères samedi 15/09 et le retour le dimanche 16/09 en voiture en fin d'aprem (pas d'horaires pour le retour pr le moment)

----------


## chatperlipopette

> je fais Rouen -> Achères samedi 15/09 et le retour le dimanche 16/09 en voiture en fin d'aprem (pas d'horaires pour le retour pr le moment)


Lien doodle envoyé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *4a) Mâle brun tabby sociable
> Sortant de suite
> 
> qui peut me donner les réf de ce petit lou svplait trés vite
> CHERCHONS FA QUARANTAINE POUR LUI,  HELP  !!!!*


Je te donne ça en MP.

----------


## chadinah

Au risque de passer pour une grande naïve, pourquoi à l'endroit A y-a-t'il autant d'euthas alors que la fourrière n'est pas pleine ?? ça fait vraiment mal au coeur...

----------


## virginiedu95

notre association pattounessanstoit peut sortir un chat : obligatoirement sociable (oui comme d'hab' nous avons encore pas mal de craintifs à l'adoption depuis plus d'un an), pas de soins lourds (pourquoi ? nous avons 2 chats sous l'assoc FELV et 2 chats avec grosse insuffisance rénale) , dernier point : une FALD je dis bien longue durée car la précédente nous a laissé tomber ! et en RP proche 92 ou 95 pour plus de facilité niveau véto et adoptants
Désolée nous ne pouvons faire mieux (notre asso a 6 mois d'existente et plus de 200 chats en charge (libres et à l'adoption)

----------


## Misstay

> Si vous arrivez à l'ouvrir mais pas à le remplir, vous pouvez toujours répondre aux questions sur un fichier texte et le renvoyer à Soschatsnac2012@gmail.com
> Merci!


Ok, merci, je fais comme çà.
J'espère pouvoir vous apporter une solution.

----------


## Morgane2404

Bon finalement mayella va faire fa pour uun chaton sorti précédemment et du coup le libère de la place. 
Avec SSAD nous souhaitons sortir 2 chatons de 4 mois mais lesquels ... On hésite entre le 23 et 25b qui sont seuls ou bien la fratrie de 2 noter en 20/21b savez vous lesquels sont le plus en urgence ??

----------


## shenight76

Je peux aussi faire FA de transit pour un chat sans soins lourds sur Rouen (qq jours du 17 au 20/09 je m'absente après pdt 10jours normalement )

----------


## niky

don de 50 euros,avec recu si possible,pour qui en a le plus besoin..de m-c beauval.,hors rescue,merci a cette famille genereuse.

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Demain y a t'il des chats à sortir endroit A? Si demain y'en à pas je suis toujours la pour vendredi matin !

----------


## niky

je remets20 euros pour 8a,cela lui fait en tout 8o euros de dons,je peux contacter demain matin une personne pour fald,en bourgogne,rien de sur,mais une personne fiable qui me depanne souvent.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*PROMESSES DE DONS**

TROCA: 30 avec reçu
Menhir :* *50** (10 chacun pour : 1a/2a/11a - 12b/27b) avec reçu 
Véronique B ( Hors rescue ) : 100* *(50** chacun pour 2a et 4a) avec reçu si possible
beauval j ( Hors rescue ) : 50 avec reçu si possible
Effran : 30  avec reçu si possible 
Nicky : 20 * *(10  de report+ 10 **) et 20 euros de plus pour 8a** sans reçu*
*Gastonne : 360 euros* *(20* *chacun pour 3a/10a/11a/12a/1b/3b/4b/6b/7b/11b -* *40* *chacun pour 1a/8a/14b/15b avec reçu
m-c beauval (hors rescue):* *50**avec reçu si possible.
**
TOTAL: 710 EUROS

* :: *Q**UI SUIT ?* :: 

*Merci aux donateurs*

----------


## niky

j'ai pu atteindre mon amie en bourgogne,helas elle ne peut pas,deja bcp de chats et elle vient d'emmenager..suis desolée.
qui pourrait faire fald,pour cette petite famille 8a?ils ont 80 euros de dons,je veux bien encore arrondir a 100,mais il faut une reservation demain tot au plus tard..

----------


## SarahC

*17b) Mâle castré 4 ans roux tabby et blanc, très sociable
18b) Mâle castré 7 ans brun tabby, très sociable
19b) Mâle castré 3 ans crème tabby et blanc, très sociable*
*Sont ensemble*
*Leur propriétaire est décédé....* 
* URGENT! Ils sont trois! En coryza tous les 3 * 
Sortants de suite



=> nous recherchons désespérément une place en FA DE QUARANTAINE!!!! ILS ONT TOUS UNE PLACE; ENSEMBLE!!! Je poste en ne faisant que passer, je ne suis vraiment optimale ces jours-ci!

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*CES DEUX CHATS POURRAIENT AVOIR UNE PLACE SI FA DE COURTE DUREE EN RP!!
**
ET CO-VOIT URGENT DIRECTION MONTPELLIER!!!*


*29b) mâle castré  FIV+ noir avec médaillon blanc environ 1 an* 
*
30b) femelle stérilisée    FIV+ tortie tabby bleue environ 2 ans   très très gentille*

----------


## SarahC

> j'ai vu avec Venise...si La Chattounerie est ok (ainsi covoit avec Patrick Sacco) je réserve 3 petits ( vu le 2b,7b et 8b) qui sont apparement seuls. Pas de pb pour un petit pas prévu !


Ok, on les ôte de la liste et on les intègre au récap.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Y'a un paris montpellier le 17 septembre http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...e-nimes-64541/


Si c'est par Bouldeup il est plein déjà.

----------


## SarahC

> Flokelo c'est proposée pour la quarantaine de ces 3 minous.
> 
> J'ai pas eu de nouvelle pour ma proposition de FAQ (pour 1 ou 2 chats max sans trop de soin), on devait me rappeler ce soir.


Je n'ai pas suivi, je ne passe que sporadiquement (suis malade, bref). Je sais que les filles ont tenté d'organiser ce qu'elles pouvaient, et n'ont sans doute pas eu le temps de tout faire. Et co c vendredi pr ces 3 là, elles ont fait ce qu'elles ont pu. Je pense qu'on en saura plus demain, car vraiment impossible de tout faire en effectif réduit.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si c'est par Bouldeup il est plein déjà.


Il en a combien? Car si c juste en mettre ds le wagon et que qqn les récup ds la wagon à l'arrivée, peut-être jouable?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Il a 3 caisses sûr.

----------


## SarahC

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...8/#post1311915

Co-voit créé pour Montpellier, dans le doute, et si on ne trouve pas...........

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Pensez tous à éditer vos messages en relisant l'intégralité du sujet, il est dense et on doit se concentrer sur les chats restants.
Cela permet d'alléger le sujet. Merci à tous!!  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS! 
(merci d'indiquer cette mention - et de fait, celle-ci aussi - à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)



ENDROIT A : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR JEUDI 13/09 MATIN !

**
CEUX DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE :

*
*8a) femelle 2-3 ans, noire et blanche (maman)
Va a 2 bébés de 1 mois et 1 bébé de 2-3 mois
 Coryza!
Sortants de suite


*


*
10a) femelle age 1 an écaille sociable (maman)
Va avec 4 bébés de 6 semaines (2 brun tabby, 2 roux tabby)
** URGENT! La maman est en coryza! Pas les petits, sont séparés du coup!* *
*sortants le 13/9





*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*
11a) Mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, sociable*
* URGENT! Diarrhées 

*

*12a) Femelle, 3 mois, blanche tabby et brune, sociable
13a) Femelle, 3 mois, brun tabby blanche, sociable
14a) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable*
* URGENT! Coryza! La 12a est sous perf!* 
*Sont ensemble, même si 14 pas de la même portée*






********************
*
ENDROIT B : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR VENDREDI 14/09 MATIN*



*LES NOUVEAUX :*

*1b) Mâle 1 an noir/marron très sociable*
* Coryza!*
Sortant de suite

*2b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby sociable*
(en attente de confirmation de résa)

*3b) Mâle adulte âge ? gris tabby et blanc très sociable*
* Coryza!*
Sortant le 13/09

*4b) Femelle 7 mois brun tabby très sociable*
* Coryza!*
Sortante de suite

*5b) Mâle identifié abandon ? 1 an brun tabby très sociable*
Sortant de suite

*6b) Femelle adulte âge ? écaille de tortue très sociable*
** *Démarche anormale due à un traitement ??* **
Sortante le 13/09
*
7b) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby et blanc très sociable (coryza)*
(en attente de confirmation de résa)

* 8b) Femelle 3 mois tortie tabby très sociable*
(en attente de confirmation de résa)

*9b) Femelle 5 mois blanc brun tabby, très sociable
10b) Femelle 5 mois blanche et noire**, très sociable*
*11b) Femelle 5 mois brun tabby et blanc**, très sociable*
* URGENT! Luxation hanche droite supposée pour la 11b* 
*Sont ensemble*
Sortants le 14/09
*
12b) Mâle adulte âge ? seal point chocolat et blanc très sociable*
Sortant le 14/09
*
13b) Mâle 1 an roux tabby et blanc très sociable*
Sortant le 14/09

*14b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? noire sociable (maman)*
*Va avec 3 bébés de 2 mois) (2F/1M = blanc brun tabby / Colour point tabby)*
** *URGENT! Fracture de la queue et diarrhées pour la maman* **
Sortants le 14/09
*
15b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? bleu très sociable (maman)*
*Va avec un bébé mâle de 2 mois, roux tabby*
** *Ancienne plaie patte avant pour le bb* **
Sortants le 14/09

*16b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? bleu très sociable*
Sortante le 14/09

*
17b) Mâle castré 4 ans roux tabby et blanc, très sociable
18b) Mâle castré 7 ans brun tabby, très sociable
19b) Mâle castré 3 ans crème tabby et blanc, très sociable*
*Sont ensemble*
*Leur propriétaire est décédé....* 
* URGENT! Ils sont trois! En coryza tous les 3 * 
Sortants de suite
*
20b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
21b) Femelle 4 mois noire et blanche, très sociable*
*Sont ensemble*
Sortants de suite

*22b) Femelle adulte âge ? noire et blanche très sociable*
*Serait tombée d'un balcon, on n'en sait pas plus*
Sortante le 14/09

*23b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable*
Sortant de suite

*24b) Mâle 2 ans blanc brun tabby très sociable*
Sortant de suite
*
25b) Mâle 4 mois noir très sociable*
Sortant de suite

*27b) Femelle 1 an noire sociable*
Sortante de suite
*
28b) Femelle 7 ans tricolore sociable 
*_mais à placer sans enfants, soit!_ 
Sortante le 19/09

*
LES AJOUTS DU JOUR!!!!!!!*

*29b) mâle castré  FIV+ noir avec médaillon blanc environ 1 an* 
*
30b) femelle stérilisée    FIV+ tortie tabby bleue environ 2 ans   très très gentille*

----------


## Dom91

Il y a cette personne qui fait des co-voit : 
*Professionnelle propose ses services tous trajets Région parisienne <-> Province*
C'est payant mais avec un appel aux dons....? 

ainsi que THIERRY75018

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Il y a cette personne qui fait des co-voit : 
> *Professionnelle propose ses services tous trajets Région parisienne <-> Province*
> C'est payant mais avec un appel aux dons....? 
> 
> ainsi que THIERRY75018


Contactée, même si j'espère encore une solution en co-trainage pour Montpellier, en version pas trop chère.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*PROMESSES DE DONS**

TROCA: 30 avec reçu
Menhir :* *50** (10 chacun pour : 1a/2a/11a - 12b/27b) avec reçu 
Véronique B ( Hors rescue ) : 100* *(50** chacun pour 2a et 4a) avec reçu si possible
beauval j ( Hors rescue ) : 50 avec reçu si possible
Effran : 30  avec reçu si possible 
Nicky : 20 * *(10  de report+ 10 **) et 20 euros de plus pour 8a** sans reçu*
*Gastonne : 360 euros* *(20* *chacun pour 3a/10a/11a/12a/1b/3b/4b/6b/7b/11b -* *40* *chacun pour 1a/8a/14b/15b avec reçu
m-c beauval (hors rescue):* *50** avec reçu si possible
**
TOTAL: 710 EUROS

* :: *Q**UI SUIT ?* :: 

*Merci aux donateurs*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*Je rappelle que Pattounes sans Toit(s?) => Virginiedu95 peut réserver un chat si on a une FA longue durée sur la RP!*
*
Sans compter les 3 adultes, les 2 FIV+ et plus encore si on a d'autres propositions, pour les mamans, les chatons, les grands, les blessés, les trouillards, AUCUN D'ENTRE EUX NE FERA LONG FEU!!*

*Pour ceux qui en ont sauvés la semaine 36, regardez les bien, vous avez des rescapés devant vos yeux! Les autres sont partis... A jamais!* 
*
Je rappelle le nombre conséquent d'adultes et de chatons que l'on peut sauver si FA de quarantaine et longue durée, en combinant la chose, cela peut être jouable.
**
En tout cas, et il est clair que ça ne rigole pas, on a encore eu confirmation, notamment pour l'endroit B qu'ils n'ont plus de place, 10 entrées par jour en moyenne, ils ne les garderont pas, souvenez vous de lhécatombe entre la semaine 36 et la 37!!*

*Donc si vous pouvez aider, c'est la dernière ligne droite!* 

*Ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il faut se démotiver ou baisser les bras!* 

*C'est pile à l'inverse qu'il faut réagir, si vous pouvez le faire, c'est MAINTENANT!!!*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

On n'est plus à cela près.....

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...9/#post1311995

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> C'est OK de mon côté avec La Chattounerie. Mettre en plus 2 mimis seuls les 23b et 25b. Merci !


Tout le monde est réservé par l'assoc? 




> merçi pour eux minou
> c'est pas ce petit coeur qui est en moins ,à gauche ,il me fends l'ame


Ils sont tous en urgence et sont tous en danger de mort, les sans photo font tout autant pitié que les "avec", peu importe qui sort, rares sont ceux qui sortiront vivants... 




> Je ne sais pas... C'est déjà terrible de devoir choisir... Tant mieux s'il n'y a pas trop de photo...


Peu importe qui, ce sont des vies, donc vous ferez le choix cornélien qui sera le choix de l'impossible.




> Bonjour, quelqu'un peut m'envoyer les numéros de registres des 20/21b ? 
> Les personnes se proposant en FAQ c'est seulement 15 jours ? Pour une maman et ses bébés de l'endroit À c'est trop de soin ?? 
> Si une FALD se proposent je sort en FAQ une maman et ses petits de l'endroit À .
> Merci
> Je voit que orl91 et lilimona se propose FAQ peut être peuvent-elle prendre chacune un des 29 et 30 b ? En 15 jours on devrait trouver le Co-voit non ?


Les numéros de l'endroit B vous les avez par mail directement par la fourrière. 
Pas de FALD, on n'en a pas pr des chats ayant déjà une assoc, depuis hier... Malheureusement. 
Pour le reste... 




> Resa faite pour 20/21b par SSAD ils viennent chez moi.


Résa faite par toi? A la fourrière? Qqn vient les chercher samedi à Villeparisis ou Villemomble?

----------


## marinettemag

> Merci, ajouté .


OK MERCI mais petit oubli dans récap. : je peux compléter ce trajet par un LAVAL ou RENNES jusqu'aux assos de BASSE NORMANDIE (CALVADOS=14 + MANCHE=50 + ORNE=61).

IDEM pour ce trajet : *AR Paris-Cabourg via Caen le week-end du 29-30 sept.*

Chamicalement,
Marinettemag

----------


## Dom91

Là, j'ai 2 chats en quarantaine et je renouvellerai certainement l'expérience. Mais je ne peux pas me proposer comme FALD (chat insupportable avec ses congénères), mais en transit, pour quelques jours, c'est possible.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je voulais dire : c'est quand même possible

----------


## mistigrette

je viens de réserver ces 5 là, anciens aussi :

*10a) femelle age 1 an écaille sociable (maman)
**Va avec 4 bébés de 6 semaines (2 brun tabby, 2 roux tabby)
 URGENT! La maman est en coryza! Pas les petits, sont séparés du coup!* 
*sortants le 13/9

*

----------


## Mayella

Si jamais il y a des Orléanais (ou de la zone d'Orléans) qui souhaitent être FA, je fais le trajet une fois par mois. Si ça permet de débloquer une situation... Donc je peux faire le trajet avec le ou les loustiques au besoin mais je ne peux pas les garder chez moi.
Prochain voyage pour moi : le 29 septembre.

----------


## niky

pour la petite famille 8a,je rajoute 20 euros,cela leur fait 100 euros de dons,qui aurait encore une petite place pour cette maman et ses petits?il faut donc une asso,une fa de quarantaine et une fald..

----------


## TROCA

Personne pour la petite famille 8a ? Ni pour le pauvre petit père 14a qui doit souffrir ? Que lui est-il arrivé tombé d'un balcon ?

----------


## marinettemag

Désolée si j'encombre votre post, suis pas douée avec votre technologie (j'ai tenté d'ajouter précision dans votre récap. mais ne sait pas où c'est parti !?..) donc je fais "classique" en précisant ici :

*AR Paris-Cabourg via Caen le week-end du 29-30 sept.*
Marinettemag peut compléter par un CAEN-jusqu'aux Assos BASSE NORMANDIE + DPT 35 ILLE ET VILAINE).

Bonne chance à tous les Minous.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

:: *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS! 
(merci d'indiquer cette mention - et de fait, celle-ci aussi - à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)



ENDROIT A : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR JEUDI 13/09 MATIN !


CEUX DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE :


8a) femelle 2-3 ans, noire et blanche (maman)
Va a 2 bébés de 1 mois et 1 bébé de 2-3 mois
 Coryza!
Sortants de suite







LES NOUVEAUX :


11a) Mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, sociable
 URGENT! Diarrhées 





12a) Femelle, 3 mois, blanche tabby et brune, sociable
** URGENT! Coryza! La 12a est sous perf!* 
* 13a) Femelle, 3 mois, brun tabby blanche, sociable

***
* 
14a) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable

***
* 
12, 13 et 14 sont ensemble, même si 14 pas de la même portée. 
Et oui, il en manque bien un de la fraterie comparé à chacune des photo, et si cela se trouve bientôt ils seront ZERO!! 


L'URGENCE DU JOUR:

14a) Mâle, 3 ans, bleu, sociable
* :: * URGENCE EUTHA! Fracture de la mâchoire, cerclage posé, a du mal à se déplacer*  :: 


* 
********************

ENDROIT B : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE POUR VENDREDI 14/09 MATIN



LES NOUVEAUX :

1b) Mâle 1 an noir/marron très sociable
 Coryza!
Sortant de suite

3b) Mâle adulte âge ? gris tabby et blanc très sociable
 Coryza!
Sortant le 13/09

4b) Femelle 7 mois brun tabby très sociable
 Coryza!
Sortante de suite

5b) Mâle identifié abandon ? 1 an brun tabby très sociable
Sortant de suite

6b) Femelle adulte âge ? écaille de tortue très sociable
 Démarche anormale due à un traitement ?? 
Sortante le 13/09

9b) Femelle 5 mois blanc brun tabby, très sociable
10b) Femelle 5 mois blanche et noire, très sociable
11b) Femelle 5 mois brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
 URGENT! Luxation hanche droite supposée pour la 11b 
Sont ensemble
Sortants le 14/09

12b) Mâle adulte âge ? seal point chocolat et blanc très sociable
Sortant le 14/09

13b) Mâle 1 an roux tabby et blanc très sociable
Sortant le 14/09

14b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? noire sociable (maman)
Va avec 3 bébés de 2 mois) (2F/1M = blanc brun tabby / Colour point tabby)
 URGENT! Fracture de la queue et diarrhées pour la maman 
Sortants le 14/09

15b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? bleu très sociable (maman)
Va avec un bébé mâle de 2 mois, roux tabby
 Ancienne plaie patte avant pour le bb 
Sortants le 14/09

16b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? bleu très sociable
Sortante le 14/09


17b) Mâle castré 4 ans roux tabby et blanc, très sociable
18b) Mâle castré 7 ans brun tabby, très sociable
19b) Mâle castré 3 ans crème tabby et blanc, très sociable
Sont ensemble
Leur propriétaire est décédé.... 
 URGENT! Ils sont trois! En coryza tous les 3  
Sortants de suite

22b) Femelle adulte âge ? noire et blanche très sociable
Serait tombée d'un balcon, on n'en sait pas plus
Sortante le 14/09

24b) Mâle 2 ans blanc brun tabby très sociable
Sortant de suite
27b) Femelle 1 an noire sociable
Sortante de suite

28b) Femelle 7 ans tricolore sociable 
mais à placer sans enfants, soit! 
Sortante le 19/09


LES AJOUTS DU JOUR!!!!!!!

29b) mâle castré FIV+ noir avec médaillon blanc environ 1 an 

30b) femelle stérilisée FIV+ tortie tabby bleue environ 2 ans très très gentille*

----------


## Muriel P

*L'URGENCE DU JOUR:

14a) Mâle, 3 ans, bleu, sociable
* :: * URGENCE EUTHA! Fracture de la mâchoire, cerclage posé, a du mal à se déplacer*  :: 



=> la fourrière ayant contacté Calymone en urgence tout à l'heure, elle l'a réservé sous Handi'Cats. Nous sommes en train de voir l'organisation. Je MP les personnes organisatrices pour les tenir au courant dans les prochaines minutes, et j'ai MP Pouicpouinette qui m'a envoyé son numéro de téléphone.

Nous lancerons un appel aux dons prochainement car ce chat va avoir besoins de soins. Mais pour le moment on se concentre sur sa sortie.

----------


## SarahC

Muriel P, tu as accès à Doodle, le numéro de Pouic y est, c'est pr cela que je fais faire des Doodle...

Sinon, ce serait bien de contacter Mistigrette et toutes les personnes de l'endroit A car il faut partager autant que faire se peut les co-voit, et les sorties, car cela fera moins samedi, et moins à organiser.

Donc merci de voir avec les autres, je n'ai pas mon tél sur moi, malheureusement, mais je pense ne pas être la seule à avoir le tél de Mistigrette, Sylki, etc....

Pas sûr que cela colle, mais à tenter, pour les sortir au plus vite, ça sera déjà "ça" de gagné!!

Merci  ::

----------


## SarahC

Rien ne se passe plus là? 

On en est où niveau organisation?

Je suis au travail je ne peux pas suivre....

Merci de nous tenir informés si vous avez du neuf.

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Demain matin je sors le chat blessé endroit A; Me contacter si d'autres à sortir !

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Les gens travaillent tous en journée, donc de passage, uniquement, merci de votre patience et de votre compréhension.
On ne peut être partout ni se faire virer pour Rescue. 

Donc pour les 3 chats, on peut les retirer de la liste, un co-voit les amènera directement à destination vers une FA trouvée sur place, et ce, dès vendredi.  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Le 14a bis ou 15a a été réservé par Handicat's.
Donc il est trop tard pour la famille 8a, les chatons 12, 13 et 14a et pour le 11a ou on peut encore tenter une résa de dernière minute?
J'ai diffusé pour rechercher des FAQ et FALD.

----------


## Morgane2404

Vu que les loulous de piam ont trouvés une FAQ je peut prendre les 2 fiv+ en FAQ si l'offre tient toujours

----------


## sylki

*voyons demain pour réserver cette petite famille avec
lilimona en faq et Zuzana en fald
15b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? bleu très sociable (maman)
Va avec un bébé mâle de 2 mois, roux tabby
 Ancienne plaie patte avant pour le bb 
Sortants le 14/09

*_sortie samedi, covoit recherché :  77 à Montrouge 92120_*
Covoiturage trouvé*

----------


## Gaia4ever

*C'est la dernière ligne droite pour les réservations de l'endroit B!!!! C'est ce matin ou jamais!

Après il sera trop tard, souvenez vous de ce qu'il s'est passé en début de semaine: Ils n'auront pas de 2ème tour!

Ca sera direct sac poubelle!!!

NE LES LAISSONS PAS TOMBER!*  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Je rappelle que je peut prendre en FAQ les 2 fiv + en attendant leur convoit, je bosse à paris donc je peut les rapatrier facilement et de même que si cela ne se fait Pas je peut être FAQ pour n'importe quel autre chat de l'endroit b si FALD derrière ;-)


Les FIV vont partir direct le jour de leur sortie grâce à la solidarité de qq membres présents!  ::  Merci qd même!

On va encore pouvoir, grâce à une assoc et ses contacts, réserver qqch comme 5 adultes...

Mais il en reste encore en rade...

----------


## minou89

Caro a reçu un mail de la fourrière :8b et 2b ne sont plus dispo ????
Qui peut me donner les n° de registre pour 4b et 13b ?
Merci

----------


## Calymone

Nous sortons ce jour le bleu accidenté, également appelle de la fourrière à l'instant, un chat gravement accidenté à prendre en urgence, il est sorti, mais en hypothermie sévère ...

On cherche à le faire hospitaliser "sur place" le plus vite possible !!!

----------


## coch

précisions pour le 14b : il serait récupéré demain par moi après son bout de co-voit de l'endroit b vers station ligne RER E /véto, pour aller vers une FAQ dans Paris...

----------


## SarahC

> précisions pour le 14b : il serait récupéré demain par moi après son bout de co-voit de l'endroit b vers station ligne RER E /véto, pour aller vers une FAQ dans Paris...


Euh, ya pas erreur? Elle est en route, là...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Nous sortons ce jour le bleu accidenté, également appelle de la fourrière à l'instant, un chat gravement accidenté à prendre en urgence, il est sorti, mais en hypothermie sévère ...
> 
> On cherche à le faire hospitaliser "sur place" le plus vite possible !!!


Il y a en effet un accidenté, un blessé LOURD, et je remercie Handicats de l'avoir pris.

Pensez à son assoc si jamais vous voulez faire une promesse, elle et lui en ont plus que besoin!

Le pauvre est dans un sale état et tremble comme une feuille, en hypothermie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Caro a reçu un mail de la fourrière :8b et 2b ne sont plus dispo ????
> Qui peut me donner les n° de registre pour 4b et 13b ?
> Merci


Transmis par mes contacts. Ils ne sont plus là. Et le reste des "non pris" ne sera plus LA du tout cet AM, car même principe que semaine passée, l'endroit B sera vidé autrement....

On a fait ce qu'on a pu..... On ne peut inventer des places ou forcer les gens à en prendre qd ils n'en veulent pas....

----------


## mistigrette

*8a) femelle 2-3 ans, noire et blanche (maman)
Va avec 2=>1 bébés de 1 mois et 1 bébé de 2-3 mois*
* Coryza!
Sortants de suite*


en appelant l'endroit a, j'ai appris :
- qu'il n'y a plus qu'un petit de 1 mois et
- qu'ils sont tous les 3 en mauvaise forme, surtout les bb. peu de chance que les 2 bb survivent à un week end de plus là bas...
à priori, il faudrait que les 2 bb voient un véto dès leur sortie.

si quelqu'un proche de villeparisis, disponible et véhiculé pour aller chez notre véto de villemomble peut prendre ces 3 là en FA, nous les sortons.
par contre aux conditions FA de l'asso => me contacter par tél ou email.
je m'engage à les reprendre au plus tard le mercredi 26 septembre

----------


## coch

erreur de ma part c'est bien 12B dont je voulais parler et pas 14....12b le siam seal point chocolat.

----------


## SarahC

> *8a) femelle 2-3 ans, noire et blanche (maman)
> Va avec 2=>1 bébés de 1 mois et 1 bébé de 2-3 mois*
> * Coryza!
> Sortants de suite*
> 
> 
> en appelant l'endroit a, j'ai appris :
> - qu'il n'y a plus qu'un petit de 1 mois et
> - qu'ils sont tous les 3 en mauvaise forme, surtout les bb. peu de chance que les 2 bb survivent à un week end de plus là bas...
> ...


Même s'ils survivent, mardi ils seront tous morts ds ces conditions, donc il faut de l'aide!!!

Surtout qu'on a un co-voit possible demain matin!!!!

Sais-tu si les autres BB seuls sont encore là??

Et le 11a???

Quelle merde..............  ::

----------


## mistigrette

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me lance compte-tenu de ces pauvres minous du début de semaine (!!!!!!????????.........).
> Si vous n'avez pas de meilleure solution plus près :
> je peux accueillir (jusque début novembre où j'aurai besoin d'un relai ; voyage prof. Ardèche) dans mon bureau de 15 m2 (clair, fenêtre basse pour minous curieux) la famille 8a ou les minous 16b et 24b... si une assos les couvre !
> *Oups ! 8a sauvée par Mistigrette ! CHOUETTE !
> *Vous avez mon formulaire FA et j'ai un relai attente co-voiturage possible en RP (FA dans le 91).
> Bon courage à tous ces minous et.... SVP PAS d'EUTHANASIE, SVP !!
> Marinettemag


PAS ENCORE !! merci de lire la totalité de mon message  :: 

je me permets de le remettre :
*8a) femelle 2-3 ans, noire et blanche (maman)
Va avec 2=>1 bébés de 1 mois et 1 bébé de 2-3 mois*
* Coryza!
Sortants de suite*


en appelant l'endroit a, j'ai appris :
- qu'il n'y a plus qu'un petit de 1 mois et
- qu'ils sont tous les 3 en mauvaise forme, surtout les bb. peu de chance que les 2 bb survivent à un week end de plus là bas...
à priori, il faudrait que les 2 bb voient un véto dès leur sortie.

*si* quelqu'un proche de villeparisis, disponible et véhiculé pour aller chez notre véto de villemomble peut prendre ces 3 là en FA, nous les sortons.
par contre aux conditions FA de l'asso => me contacter par tél ou email.
je m'engage à les reprendre au plus tard le mercredi 26 septembre

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me lance compte-tenu de ces pauvres minous du début de semaine (!!!!!!????????.........).
> Si vous n'avez pas de meilleure solution plus près :
> je peux accueillir (jusque début novembre où j'aurai besoin d'un relai ; voyage prof. Ardèche) dans mon bureau de 15 m2 (clair, fenêtre basse pour minous curieux) la famille 8a ou les minous 16b et 24b... si une assos les couvre !
> Oups ! 8a sauvée par Mistigrette ! CHOUETTE !
> Vous avez mon formulaire FA et j'ai un relai attente co-voiturage possible en RP (FA dans le 91).
> Bon courage à tous ces minous et.... SVP PAS d'EUTHANASIE, SVP !!
> Marinettemag


8a n'est pas encore sauvée concrètement. 
Le souci est que les chats et petit(s) sont mal, donc passent par case véto avant, et je ne sais pas si derrière ils seront en état de voyager. Mistigrette est du côté RP Est. Merci à vous, ds tous les cas.

----------


## chadinah

> *PROMESSES DE DONS*
> 
> Si certains peuvent encore aider par leurs dons, ils sont plus que bienvenus avec le chat supplémentaire récupéré en urgence par Handi'Cats, il est en très mauvais état... En plus du chat avec cerclage déjà prévu. Merci pour les assoc, c'est grâce à vos dons qu'elles peuvent se permettre parfois de pousser les murs.


20  pour Handicats, merci de me dire comment envoyer le don

----------


## lynt

*PROMESSES DE DONS*

TROCA: *30 * *avec reçu*
Menhir : *50 * (10 chacun pour : 1a/2a/11a - 12b/27b) *avec reçu*
Véronique B: ( Hors rescue ) : *100 * (50 chacun pour 2a et 4a) *avec reçu* si possible
beauval j: ( Hors rescue ) : *50 * *avec reçu* si possible
Effran : *30 * *avec reçu* si possible
Niky : *60 * pour 8a *sans reçu*
Gastonne :* 360 * (20  chacun pour 3a/10a/11a/12a/1b/3b/4b/6b/7b/11b - 40  chacun pour 1a/8a/14b/15b *avec reçu*
m-c beauval (hors rescue): *50 * *avec reçu* si possible.
Dominique M (Hors rescue) : *30 * *avec reçu* si possible
Caroline DL (Hors rescue) : *30 * *avec reçu* si possible
Chadinah : *20 * *sans reçu* pour les blessés Handi'Cats

*TOTAL: 810 

*
 :: *QUI SUIT ?*  :: 

*Merci aux donateurs*  :: 


Si certains peuvent encore aider par leurs dons, ils sont plus que bienvenus avec le chat supplémentaire récupéré en urgence par Handi'Cats, il est en très mauvais état... En plus du chat avec cerclage déjà prévu. Merci pour les assoc, c'est grâce à vos dons qu'elles peuvent se permettre parfois de pousser les murs.[/QUOTE]

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Malheureusement l'urgence d'Handicats de ce matin a dû être euthanasiée, le chat avait une éventration et souffrait bcp....  :: 
Le seul truc qu'on aura pu faire pour lui est de le soulager de ses souffrances....

----------


## CARABAM

je viens de faire un mp à ELODIE60 qui recherche pour adoption jeune chat(te) bleu(e) pour l'informer de l'urgence de la 16b.........Je croise les doigts!!!

----------


## Pouicpouinette

C'est moi qui ai récupéré ce pauvre chat bien mal en point... Dur sortie mais en accord avec le veto on a décidée d'abréger ses souffrances :-( chui bien triste, espérons que le bleu survive car il ne pète pas la forme non plus et est très maigre...

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

:: * DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS! 
(merci d'indiquer cette mention - et de fait, celle-ci aussi - à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)



ENDROIT A : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AU PLUS VITE! SI ENCORE LA!!! 


CEUX DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE :


8a) femelle 2-3 ans, noire et blanche (maman)
*Va a 2 bébés de 1 mois et 1 bébé de 2-3 mois*
=> PLUS QU'UN SEUL BEBE!!!! Mistigrette peut les prendre si FA proche Villeparisis ou 77/93 pas loin. 
 Coryza!
Sortants de suite







LES NOUVEAUX :


11a) Mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, sociable
 URGENT! Diarrhées 





12a) Femelle, 3 mois, blanche tabby et brune, sociable
** URGENT! Coryza! La 12a est sous perf!* 
* 13a) Femelle, 3 mois, brun tabby blanche, sociable

***
* 
14a) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable

***
* 
12, 13 et 14 sont ensemble, même si 14 pas de la même portée. 
Et oui, il en manque bien un de la fraterie comparé à chacune des photo, et si cela se trouve bientôt ils seront ZERO!!* 
* 
********************

ENDROIT B :* *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AU PLUS VITE! SI ENCORE LA!!!* *



LES NOUVEAUX :


**15b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? bleu très sociable*
*Va avec un bébé mâle de 2 mois, roux tabby*
** *Ancienne plaie patte avant pour le bb* **
Ce n'est pas sa maman, ils les ont mis ensemble comme ça. 
*=> Non réservés pour l'heure**


16b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? bleu très sociable
Sortante le 14/09
=> Aucune piste! 

24b) Mâle 2 ans blanc brun tabby très sociable
** Malade* ***
Sortant de suite*
*=> Aucune piste!*

----------


## lynt

*PROPOSITIONS FA => BESOIN D'ASSOC*

corinne27 : Transit quelques jours
fufu36 : Fa de transit sur Limoges
banzaï (94) : FAQ 15 jours pour 14a
shenight76 (76) : Fa transit du 17 au 20/09 pour chat sans soin lourd
Misstay
lilimona : FA 15 jours
Orl91 : FAQ 15 jours pour chat sans trop de soins
flokelo FAQ dans appart non occupé en travaux pour 17/18/19b
Morgane2404 : FAQ pour une maman et chatons de l'endroit A si FALD derrière ou elle prend 17/18/19b en FAQ pour Piam et flokelo prend 29/30b en FAQ/transit dans l'appart en travaux
Marinettemag (normandie avec relais dans le 91) : FA pour 8a, 16b ou 24b jusqu'à début novembre max. 
Topic recherche de FA : http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...9/#post1311995


*PROPOSITIONS ASSOC => BESOIN DE FA*

- Au pré de mon arche (zaberlo) : Si fald dans toute la france peut sortir un chat
- Pattounes sans toit (Virginie95) peut sortir un chat sociable sans soin lourd si FALD fiable secteur 92 ou 95
*- Mistigrette (Ecole du chat de Villeparisis) propose de chapeauter la 8a et les deux chatons survivants en grande urgence si FA temporaire jusqu'au 26 septembre maxi dans son secteur et véhiculée pour aller au véto assoc de Villemomble (FA aux conditions de l'assoc, la contacter par tél ou email)
*

*CHATS RESERVES*

Mistigrette
1a) mâle 1-2 mois noir et blanc sociable
1'a) mâle 1-2 mois brun tabby et blanc sociable
1''a) femelle 2 ans brun tabby sociable maman (maman identifiée abandonnée suite à déménagement...)
2a) femelle 3 ans smoke très sociable
3a) mâle 8 mois brun tabby blanc sociable (coryza)
10a) femelle âge 1 an écaille sociable (maman)
Va avec 4 bébés de 6 semaines (2 brun tabby, 2 roux tabby)
URGENT! La maman est en coryza! Pas les petits, sont séparés du coup! 

Sylki
4a) Mâle 3 ans brun tabby sociable
16b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? bleu très sociable
+ le bébé mâle de 2 mois, roux tabby (ancienne plaie patte avant pour le bb) 

La patte de l'espoir
26b) Femelle adulte âge ? red tabby point très sociable

La Chattounerie
7b) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby et blanc très sociable (coryza)
23b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
25b) Mâle 4 mois noir très sociable
9b) Femelle 5 mois blanc brun tabby, très sociable
10b) Femelle 5 mois blanche et noire, très sociable
11b) Femelle 5 mois brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
URGENT! Luxation hanche droite supposée pour la 11b
FA minou89

SSAD
20b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
21b) Femelle 4 mois noire et blanche, très sociable
FA Morgane2404

Handi'Cats
15a) Mâle, 3 ans, bleu, sociable
*URGENCE EUTHA! Fracture de la mâchoire, cerclage posé, a du mal à se déplacer* 
6b) Femelle adulte âge ? écaille de tortue très sociable (démarche anormale due à un traitement ??)
*+ un chat gravement accidenté sorti en urgence (a du être eutha chez le véto, éventration, il souffrait trop, RIP minou )*.

Piam
17b) Mâle castré 4 ans roux tabby et blanc, très sociable
18b) Mâle castré 7 ans brun tabby, très sociable
19b) Mâle castré 3 ans crème tabby et blanc, très sociable
Sont ensemble, leur propriétaire est décédé.... Coryza pour les trois
14b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? noire sociable (maman)
Va avec 3 bébés de 2 mois) (2F/1M = blanc brun tabby / Colour point tabby)
URGENT! Fracture de la queue et diarrhées pour la maman 

Etho-logis
1b) Mâle 1 an noir/marron très sociable (coryza)
3b) Mâle adulte âge ? gris tabby et blanc très sociable (coryza)
5b) Mâle identifié abandon ? 1 an brun tabby très sociable
22b) Femelle adulte âge ? noire et blanche très sociable (serait tombée d'un balcon, on n'en sait pas plus)
27b) Femelle 1 an noire sociable
28b) Femelle 7 ans tricolore sociable(mais à placer sans enfants, soit!)

Contact SarahC
29b) mâle castré FIV+ noir avec médaillon blanc environ 1 an 
30b) femelle stérilisée FIV+ tortie tabby bleue environ 2 ans très très gentille

Contact Handi'Cats
12b) Mâle adulte âge ? seal point chocolat et blanc très sociable


*SORTIES FOURRIERE*

Endroit A : Pouicpouinette jeudi ou vendredi matin (3 caisses dispo) ; Heliums : "ça m'arrange d'aller à l'endroit A samedi, j'ai un chat à ramener dans sa FALD dans le coin. J'ai mes 5 boites + 1 grande (plus 3 de Mistouflette que je n'ai pas encore revue, plus une autre que je dois rendre) ; mes caisses restent avec moi (celles de mistouflette encore plus d'ailleurs). Si on peut se croiser avec Gaia4ever pour que je remonte des chats vers chelles-gagny (Gretz-Armainvilliers N4). Je dois être de retour sur Chelles-Gagny entre 12 et 13 h."

Endroit B : Gaia4ever samedi (8 caisses dont 1 double)


*COVOIT / MATERIEL DISPO*

AR Paris-Cabourg via Caen le week-end du 29-30 sept.
Marinettemag peut compléter par un CAEN-jusqu'aux Assos BASSE NORMANDIE + DPT 35 ILLE ET VILAINE
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...ptembre-65629/
Marinettemag peut compléter par un LAVAL ou RENNES jusqu'aux assos de BASSE NORMANDIE (CALVADOS=14 + MANCHE=50 + ORNE=61)

covoiturage région parisienne et banlieue nord ouest
coulommiers- torcy régulièrement
regulier paris 12 (75) >< sannois (95)
paris / strasbourg le 15 septembre ar (changement de date : Est devenu même trajet le 22/09)
paris-montpellier le lundi 17 septembre (Bouldeup serait full apparemment)
paris gare de lyon - bellegarde - genève le 17/09
paris-rennes a/r en train toutes les semaines
pour transporter des chats dans leur famille d'accueil par le train (départ paris) <= THIERRY75018
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...rovince-65759/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...15-09-a-66130/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...15-09-a-65206/ (arrêt Paris le 15)
lusiole : ma maman fait paris-st dizier dimanche matin
Orl91 : Prêt de plusieurs cages dispo à corbeil essones (91)
aurore92 : dispo en transport en commun en rp jeudi à partir de 18h30 (zone 1-3) et samedi à partir de 14h (toute zone) si besoin de bras
shenight76 : je fais rouen -> achères samedi 15/09 et le retour le dimanche 16/09 en voiture en fin d'aprem (pas d'horaires pour le retour pr le moment)
Dom91 : dispo samedi pour emmener des chats dans l'Essonne si besoin. Je pourrais faire comme samedi dernier et les récupérer vers Pontault-Combault ou Croissy. A deux boîtes du SOS.
Mayella : Chelles => Orléans (ou environs) trajet une fois par mois, le prochain est prévu pour le 29/09 (ne peut stocker les chats chez elle)


*RECHERCHE COVOIT*

Pour 29 et 30b : http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...8/#post1311915

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> J'ai contacté la fourrière en urgence car certains petits réservés étaient décédés....
> La petite 4b n'est pas à réserver !! J'ai les n° de registre pour les chats restant disponibles. Il en reste 3 et un est réservé. J'ai fait suivre le mail à Venise.
> Pour la Chattounerie sont réservés : les 9b,10b et 11b. En plus des 7b, 23b et 25b.
> 
> Il y a encore une femelle bleue à réserver !! (ce matin)



Me contacter par MP ou mail si résa encore à faire, même si pas en ligne...

----------


## lynt

*4a) Mâle 3 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+
Sortant de suite



Voilà le jeune homme enfin sorti :

*

----------


## Verlaine

Les résas peuvent être faites jusqu'à quelle heure?
Trop tard pour les derniers de l'endroit A?
Vraiment très triste pour ce pauvre chat qui a dû tellement souffrir.  ::

----------


## mistigrette

> *CEUX DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE :
> 8a) femelle 2-3 ans, noire et blanche (maman)
> *Va a 2 bébés de 1 mois et 1 bébé de 2-3 mois*
> => PLUS QU'UN SEUL BEBE!!!! Mistigrette peut les prendre si FA proche Villeparisis ou 77/93 pas loin. 
>  Coryza!
> Sortants de suite
> 
> 
> 
> *


vous êtes sures qu'il n'y en a plus qu'un ? lorsque j'ai appelé en fin de matinée et que j'ai posté mon message vers 13 h, il en restait 2  ::

----------


## lynt

Non je pense qu'elle a mal compris qu'il ne restait qu'un des bébés + l'autre dans ton message tout à l'heure. En tous cas si on attend, il n'en restera plus du tout...  :Frown: 

Mattez ce beau gosse (toujours le 4a)  ::  :

----------


## vhak

la piste pour la 16B n'a pas abouti ?

----------


## CARABAM

j'ai refait un mail à Elodie60 pour lui preciser qu'il n'est pas nécesaire d'avoir un engagement fixe . Mais si elle se propose comme fald la minette pourra etre sauvée!! j'attends.........J'espère que ce n'est pas trop tard ::

----------


## vhak

est-ce qu'une asso peut chapeauter la sortie de la 16B ?

----------


## Muriel P

> est-ce qu'une asso peut chapeauter la sortie de la 16B ?


Peux-être faut-il voir avec Au pré de mon arche (zaberlo) qui proposait de sortir un chat si fald dans toute la France ?

----------


## vhak

MP envoyé

----------


## minou89

Reste à réserver pour l'endroit B : 16b et 24b. (Mail reçu de la fourrière)

----------


## banzai

> *je réitère ma proposition FAQ 15 jours pour la  petite 14a ou le petit qui est là
> Va avec un bébé mâle de 2 mois, roux tabby
>  Ancienne plaie patte avant pour le bb* 
> Ce n'est pas sa maman, ils les ont mis ensemble comme ça. 
> *=> Non réservés pour l'heure
> 
> 
> 
> **14a) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable*
> ...


faudra pas dire que y a pas de proposition FAQ

----------


## vhak

Pour la 16b) : impossible de joindre "auprès de mon arche", je peux la prendre en FALD et recherche un transit d'une semaine sur Paris (j'ai le cotrain direct pour le 22)....peux pas faire mieux.

Une autre asso ?

----------


## Morgane2404

Peut être que SSAD peut ? c'est FLOKELO sur RESCUE , je peut faire FA de transit s'il le faut ;-)

----------


## cristelle

[QUOTE=vhak;1314640]Pour la 16b) : impossible de joindre "auprès de mon arche", je peux la prendre en FALD et recherche un transit d'une semaine sur Paris (j'ai le cotrain direct pour le 22)....peux pas faire mieux./QUOTE]

Vous savez les gens travaillent et non pas tous accès à internet la journée.

----------


## vhak

mp please

----------


## Morgane2404

SSAD est ok pour couvrir VAHK pour la 16B, est-il trop tard pour réserver ?? quelqu'un peut m'envoyer le numéro de registre ?

----------


## CARABAM

:: pour elle je crois que minou89 avait les n) de registre des deux loulous en rade.........J'ai peur que pour le 24B ce soit sa derniere nuit ::

----------


## minou89

Je vous ai mp car la 16b n'est plus dispo. Mail reçu de la fourrière !! Reste la 15b (le petit est réservé) et le 24b malade.

----------


## lynt

Oui la bleue et le bébé (qui n'était pas celui de la 15b) ont été réservés ensemble.

La fourrière a accepté de garder les deux restants de l'endroit B pour le WE mais il faut absolument leur trouver une solution pour lundi maxi.

Changement sur la liste : la 15b est brun tabby blanc, pas bleue.

----------


## lynt

* DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,& INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS !* 
*(merci d'indiquer cette mention - et de fait, celle-ci aussi - à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)*



*ENDROIT A : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AU PLUS VITE! SI ENCORE LA!!!* 


*CEUX DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE :*


*8a) femelle 2-3 ans, noire et blanche (maman)*
Va a 2 bébés de 1 mois et 1 bébé de 2-3 mois
*=> PLUS QU'UN SEUL BEBE SUR LES DEUX + CELUI DE 2-3 MOIS !! Mistigrette peut les prendre si FA proche Villeparisis ou 77/93 pas loin.* 
* Coryza !* 
Sortants de suite





*LES NOUVEAUX :*


*11a) Mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, sociable*
* URGENT ! Diarrhées * 

 


*12a) Femelle, 3 mois, blanche tabby et brune, sociable*
* URGENT! Coryza! La 12a est sous perf ! * 
*13a) Femelle, 3 mois, brun tabby blanche, sociable*



*14a) Femelle, 3 mois, noire, sociable*



*12, 13 et 14 sont ensemble, même si 14 pas de la même portée.* 
*Et oui, il en manque bien un de la fratrie comparé à chacune des photo, et si cela se trouve bientôt ils seront ZERO!!* 

**********************

*ENDROIT B : RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE IMPERATIVEMENT AVANT MARDI*


*LES NOUVEAUX :*


*15b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? brun tabby blanc très sociable*
*=> Aucune piste !* 

*24b) Mâle 2 ans brun tabby très sociable*
* Malade * 
Sortant de suite
*=> Aucune piste !*

----------


## Morgane2404

Désolée, je n'y comprend plus rien, FLOKELO a essayer de joindre la fourrière mais plus personne ne réponds, elle appelera demain matin, si la femelle bleue est encore là on la réserve car VAHK peut le prendre en FA et qu'il y a une piste d'adoption, sinon malheureusement on ne pourra pas en prendre d'autres ...

----------


## lynt

La femelle bleue a été réservée par Sylki ainsi que le bébé qui était avec la 15b. Il reste la 15b (brun tabby blanc) ou le 24b si vhak souhaite être FALD pour un de ces chats.

----------


## lynt

*Edit.*

----------


## Morgane2404

> La femelle bleue a été réservée par Sylki ainsi que le bébé qui était avec la 15b. Il reste la 15b (brun tabby blanc) ou le 24b si vhak souhaite être FALD pour un de ces chats.


Malheureusement VHAK pousse ses murs déjà, elle pouvais prendre la femelle bleue car il y a avait une piste sérieuse d'adoption derrière... mais ne peut s'engager pour les autres.

----------


## menhir

*Etho-logis
*
1b) Mâle 1 an noir/marron très sociable (coryza)
3b) Mâle adulte âge ? gris tabby et blanc très sociable (coryza)
5b) Mâle identifié abandon ? 1 an brun tabby très sociable
22b) Femelle adulte âge ? noire et blanche très sociable (serait tombée d'un balcon, on n'en sait pas plus)
27b) Femelle 1 an noire sociable
28b) Femelle 7 ans tricolore sociable (mais à placer sans enfants, soit!) (sortie la semaine prochaine)

Merci PTIT BOUCHON.
Vous félicite pour ce gros effort pour votre petite association. Comme dit dans mon mail ce matin vous adresse mon chèque pour nouvelle adhésion. Lucie applaudit des 4 pattes. Merci pour eux.

----------


## lynt

J'en profite pour pointer les dons portant sur les chats qui n'ont pas été réservés si cela peut motiver des assoc avant mardi impérativement, demain à l'ouverture ou lundi maxi de façon optimale (avant le passage véto de mardi  :: ).
Merci de penser à eux, cette semaine est une belle réussite comparée aux eutha de masse intervenues sur les deux semaines précédentes. Il s'agirait de sortir les quelques chats restants pour que la réussite soit totale et que tous soient mis à l'abri.

8a : 100 (60 niky + 40 Gastonne) => très très urgent, les bébés ne passeront sans doute pas le week-end...
11a : 30 (10 Menhir + 20 Gastonne)
12/13/14a : 20 Gastonne => déjà 2 chatons sur 5 décédés, ce sont des petits, très très urgent 
15b : 40 Gastonne
24b : rien du tout et il est malade (sans précision sur ce qui ne va pas, il doit voir un véto rapidement)
Pour les deux chats de l'endroit B c'est sûr, si pas résa, mardi ils ne seront plus là.

----------


## vhak

super ! des bonnes nouvelles ! des résa de dernière minute et des délais obtenus ! bravo ! les "dégâts" sont bien limités. C'est chouette.

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Voici le loulou bleu avec cerclage sorti ce matin :

----------


## Calymone

Voilà les photos du loulou avec cerclage et difficultés locomotrices, que j'ai appeler Swann  :: 

C'est un chat magnifique et de grand gabarit, mais en effet, maigre à faire peur ...

Il n'a pas manger depuis AU MOINS 3 jours, et dans le train en le caressant, je me suis aperçue qu'il avait chaud ...

Heureusement, j'avais RDV chez ma véto direct en descendant du train !

Il avait plus de 40 de fièvre, déshydraté, du coup, impossible de l'ausculter sans le tranquilliser, il grognait à cause de la douleur petit père  :: 

Son cerclage est bien poser, et les fils sont résorbables, c'est déjà ça !
Il a une testicule beaucoup plus petite que l'autre, alors il va falloir voir ça (si pas de tumeur ou quoi).

Sinon, il a des douleurs, en effet, sur le train arrière, il n'a pas l'air très stable sur ces pattes, il faudra vérifier ça, mais d'abord il faut absolument qu'il prenne des forces, car il n'était vraiment pas en forme ...

A la palpation, on ne sent rien de casser mais bon, ca sera vérifier par radios !

Nous avons fait un bilan sanguin ... Forcément il est anémié, mais tout le reste est OK !
Alors que la fourrière n'a pas su lui poser une perf en 3 jours, il avait les 2 pattes rasées et des trous d'essai de perf partout ... Ma véto a réussi en une seule fois ...  :: 

Il est hospitalisé pour au moins tout le weekend, à voir comment il évolue ...

Comme j'ai un chien hospitalisé aussi sur place, j'essaierais d'aller les voir demain et leur faire une petite caresse !

Pour l'instant, je suis désolée, il n'est pas trop mis en valeur, je n'ai que les photos de pendant l'examen, alors qu'il dormait ...
Je vous les mets, pour que vous voyez sa bouille, mais il y en aura des mieux qui suivront, notamment celles de Pouicpouinette que je remercie du fond du cur, pour avoir co-voiturer les loulous et accompagner le petite bonhomme gravement blessé et accidenté jusqu'à son dernier souffle ...

----------


## Muriel P

Merci beaucoup Pouicpouinette, pour le loulou bleu, et pour le petit coeur qui est malheureusement parti  ::

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Et à la demande d'handi' cats la photo du loulou endormi ce matin pour l'appel aux dons suites aux frais qui en ont découlés ( consultation, euthanasie et frais de cremation), calymore mettre par la suite la facture...Merci

----------


## Calymone

Je voyais ça, plutôt en MP  ::  Mais bon, ce n'est pas grave  :: 

Oui, et puis aussi garder une trace de lui quelque part ... Même si ca aura été très court, il a occuper quand même mes/nos pensées, et je pense que comme tout les autres, il mérite de figurer ici  ::

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Nos messages se sont croisés Calymore ! 
J'ai fait ce que j'ai pu ...le loulou me fend le coeur, il souffrait tellement...

----------


## Calymone

Merci beaucoup Chadinah pour votre don !!!

----------


## chadinah

- - - Mise à jour - - -

[QUOTE=Calymone;1315394]Merci beaucoup Chadinah pour votre don !!![/QU

De rien ! je vous l'envoie par chèque..je n'ai pas paypal
Merci à vous surtout pour tout ce que vous faites....OTE]

----------


## minou89

Merci pour ce petit ange... :: Et bravo à toutes les personnes qui se mobilisent !! ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Merci de l'avoir accompagné, un co-voit plus tragique que prévu, cela n'aurait jamais dû se finir ainsi pour lui, la seule chose qui restait à faire c'était cela... Pauvre chat. 

Je poste ce soir le nouveau SOS, car deux chats sont clairement sur la sellette à l'endroit B, résa mardi matin MAX, sinon, terminé pour eux, et pour l'endroit A, à mon avis, je ne donne guère plus cher de leur peau....

----------


## coch

RIP petit père  ::  ::  et grand courage pour le beau swann  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*SOS DE LA SEMAINE A VENIR!!! ATTENTION, MARDI IL SERA TROP TARD POUR EUX!*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...5/#post1315549

----------


## lynt

*Report des dons de niky, Gastonne et Menhir pour les chats encore sur la liste en semaine 38 et à réserver en début de semaine prochaine au plus tard.**


PROMESSES DE DONS**

TROCA: 30 avec reçu
Menhir : 40  (10 chacun pour : 1a/2a - 12b/27b) avec reçu
Véronique B ( Hors rescue ) : 100  (50 chacun pour 2a et 4a) avec reçu si possible
beauval j (Hors rescue) : 50  avec reçu si possible
Effran : 30 avec reçu si possible
Gastonne : 240  (20  chacun pour 3a/10a/1b/3b/4b/6b/7b/11b - 40  chacun pour 1a/14b avec reçu
m-c beauval (hors rescue): 50 avec reçu si possible.
Dominique M (Hors rescue) : 30  avec reçu si possible
Caroline DL (Hors rescue) : 30  avec reçu si possible
Chadinah : 20  sans reçu pour les blessés Handi'Cats


TOTAL : 620 *

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*QUI EST OU A ÉTÉ FA ET VEUT MOTIVER LES FUTURES TROUPES A LE DEVENIR?

**Pensez à ce sujet, qui sait, ou peut peut-être convaincre les indécis?** 

Lancez vous!!*

J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> faudra pas dire que y a pas de proposition FAQ


Je sais, et tu es ds le récap, simplement nous on ne fait que proposer, nous ne sommes pas assocs, nous ne sommes que ceux qui organisons. J'ai bien vu ta proposition, mais comme il n'y a pas nécessairement de FA longue durée derrière, et que les assocs souhaitent sauver X ou Y chat, je ne peux rien faire de plus que noter ta proposition dans le récap.  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Je viens d'avoir l'info (mon cerveau fatigue) par MP.....

Une nouvelle GROSSE urgence à inclure dans les SOS de l'endroit A....

Pour ceux qui suivent, on le poste dans le SOS de la semaine 38.

Et on est dans le "tout pour le trash", là, un CAS, un pauvre minet......  :: 

Un chat super gentil, avec une plaie à la joue, arrivé avec ce truc plein d'asticots!!!! 

Soit, il est soigné, mais sa plaie n'est pas jojo, et il n'est pas du tout adapté de rester dans ces lieux au vu de la charge virale présente, avec une blessure ouverte!  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Pour la minette 6b, nous recherchons un covoit d'un point de rdv à définir avec Gaïa4ever qui fait la sortie, jusqu'à Limay (78, près de Mantes la Jolie). Heure indéfinie. J'ai MP quelques personnes mais si quelqu'un me lit et peut le faire, me contacter, merci ^^

----------


## Calymone

Oui, visiblement, il n'a plus de joue ...
A sortir TRES rapidement, plaie pas totalement fermée et risque d'infection, n'a RIEN à faire dans ce genre d'endroit !!

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Pour la minette 6b, nous recherchons un covoit d'un point de rdv à définir avec Gaïa4ever qui fait la sortie, jusqu'à Limay (78, près de Mantes la Jolie). Heure indéfinie. J'ai MP quelques personnes mais si quelqu'un me lit et peut le faire, me contacter, merci ^^


Question, il va où après Gaia4ever si vous ne trouvez personne? 
Vous avez posté ds les co-voit?




> Oui, visiblement, il n'a plus de joue ...
> A sortir TRES rapidement, plaie pas totalement fermée et risque d'infection, n'a RIEN à faire dans ce genre d'endroit !!


Quelle horreur!

----------


## Muriel P

Le lien vers la recherche de covoit pour Handi'Cats : http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...6/#post1315732

----------


## Muriel P

Ca y est : covoit bouclé !! Merci aux covoitureuses Gaïa4ever, Mistouflette,  Dom91, Mélanie (hors rescue)  :Smile:  et aux organisatrices pour leur aide  ::

----------


## menhir

edit

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> *4a) Mâle 3 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+
> Sortant de suite
> 
> **
> 
> Voilà le jeune homme enfin sorti :*


 Le jeune homme va bien, véto ce soir à 18h30: visite de base + nez qui commence a être bien plein! éternue peu mais "mouche" plus qu'hier. Prend bien ses repas, boit, maîtrise la litière comme un chef et rien de suspect dedans  :Smile:  Photos tout à l'heure.

----------


## hatchiko

> Les asticots dans les plaies n'est pas toujours une mauvaise chose. En temps de guerre, les militaires utilisaient cette méthode : les asticots mangent les tissus morts et infectés. L'aviateur et médecin militaire Robert PICQUE a sauvé sa jambe comme cela.


il est même probable que les asticots aient sauvés la vie de ce chat: en mangeats les tissus morts et infectés, ils lui ont évité une gangrène/septicémie 
même si on est d'accord que c'est pas glop à voir...

----------


## Calymone

Le Loulou a la plaie infectée à été retruvé mort dans son box ce matin ...

----------


## Sév51

> Le Loulou a la plaie infectée à été retruvé mort dans son box ce matin ...


et m...
 ::

----------


## hatchiko

::

----------


## minou89

Adieu à tous les petits partis bien avant l'heure... :: 
Merci à toutes pour votre travail !!!
Pour ceux qui restent on ne lâche rien !!!  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Et m... même si son état était très inquiétant j'avais un espoir pour lui. Que de souffrance pour ce petit être dont nous ne connaîtrons jamais la frimousse.  ::

----------


## Muriel P

> Le Loulou a la plaie infectée à été retruvé mort dans son box ce matin ...



Oh non !!!! Et m***e   ::

----------


## menhir

edit

----------


## PiaM

Une fois de plus bien trop de morts cette semaine
RIP  :: 

les premières nouvvelles de

Sont ensemble, leur propriétaire est décédé.... Coryza pour les trois
17b) Mâle castré 4 ans roux tabby et blanc, très sociable
--> un peu timide, il lui faut un peu de temps pour retrouver ses marques
18b) Mâle castré 7 ans brun tabby, très sociable
--> tres gentil et le plus en forme de la bande
19b) Mâle castré 3 ans crème tabby et blanc, très sociable
-->  gentil, monsieur grogne en donnant de gros coups de boule pour avoir des calins, amusant
il a une queue casséé un peu plus courte que la normale, il semble avoir du caractère

Encore bien pris par le coriza, on va leur laisser le temps de se poser un peu et bien sur faire rapidement des photos de ces glos minets.
Ils étaient sans doute séparés en fourrière et maintenant doivent refaire connaissance, la fourrière a tendance à leur donner une autre oder et ils ne se reconnissent pas vraiment, le tigré a crachouillé un peu sur son pote crème

14b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? noire sociable (maman)
Va avec 3 bébés de 2 mois) (2F/1M = blanc brun tabby / Colour point tabby)
URGENT! Fracture de la queue et diarrhées pour la maman

Au bon médoc contre la dirrhée et ça va tout de suite mieux ! au moins de ce côté là
toute la famille a des petits nez qui coulent, entre 550 et 650 gr pour les petits

Et toujours aussi doués pour les âges à la fourrière !!!
Alors vous qui sortez ds chatons soyez prudents:  :: 
il ont collé à la maman fin avril 2012 en date de naissance, ce qui lui ferait 5 mois, des chatons de un peu moins de 2 mois, 2 mois de gestation avant, elle aurait donc eu entre 1 et 2 mois pour ses premières chaleurs
les minettes sont de plus en plus précoces mais alors là  ::  

Les photos suivront ce week end

----------


## minou89

:: en effet !!! j'ai récupérer une minette de Béthune il y a qq mois...Elle avait soit disant 2 ans !!! C'était en fait une petite minette de qq mois, qui a bien grandit et grossit !!!
 :: merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles !! ça fait  du bien !!!

----------


## Heliums

*Mistigrette

*1a) mâle 1-2 mois noir et blanc sociable
1'a) mâle 1-2 mois brun tabby et blanc sociable
1''a) femelle 2 ans brun tabby sociable maman (maman identifiée abandonnée suite à déménagement...)

 La maman
Les bébés

2a) femelle 3 ans smoke très sociable


3a) mâle 8 mois brun tabby blanc sociable (coryza)
 => Fini le coryza, il a l'air d'être en pleine forme
10a) femelle âge 1 an écaille sociable (maman)
Va avec 4 bébés de 6 semaines (2 brun tabby, 2 roux tabby)
URGENT! La maman est en coryza! Pas les petits, sont séparés du coup! 
 Elle venait de faire une inhalation ; gros coryza ; ne s'alimentait plus (peut-être la séparation d'avec les petits d'ailleurs ; dans sa boite ça ronronnait fort même si on sentait que tout le monde avait de grosses difficultés respiratoires)
Les deux petits rouquins sont malheusement décédés
maman et bébé se réconfortant l'un l'autre ; le deuxième bébé est derrière et n'a pas voulu se montrer.
Une autre où on peut voir que ce pauvre petit bout est mal en point.

----------


## Heliums

*Et les invités surprises de la semaine sont !

*Trois petits minouchons d'un mois ; semblent bien se porter 

Un noir et blanc qui s'est fait un petit shampoing au pipi ! 

Un Noir, qui s'est fait un petit shampoing au caca et un bleu tellement sur de sa beauté naturelle qu'il n'a rien fait du tout ! 


C'est Mistigrette qui les a récupéré

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Ahhh! Je les avais vu hier ! Ils me faisaient tellement de peine ac leurs tout petits miaulement !

----------


## Gaia4ever

_Quelques photos de certains loulous sortis ce matin de l'endroit B, les autres suivront par Mistouflette:

_30b) femelle stérilisée FIV+ tortie tabby bleue environ 2 ans très très gentille




12b) Mâle adulte âge ? seal point chocolat et blanc très sociable





6b) Femelle adulte âge ? écaille de tortue très sociable (démarche anormale due à un traitement ??)





26b) Femelle adulte âge ? red tabby point très sociable





16b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? bleu très sociable






15b) le bébé mâle de 2 mois, roux tabby (ancienne plaie patte avant pour le bb)





20b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
21b) Femelle 4 mois noire et blanche, très sociable





7b) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby et blanc très sociable (coryza)
23b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
25b) Mâle 4 mois noir très sociable





27b) Femelle 1 an noire sociable

----------


## hatchiko

combien de chats au total sont sortis cette semaine?

----------


## Morgane2404

MERCI à toute les co-voitureuses !!!

J'ai récupérer les 2 loulous de SSAD : 
20b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
21b) Femelle 4 mois noire et blanche, très sociable

Je n'ai pas encore fait de photo je les laisse atterrir un peu mais en ouvrant la cage ils ronronnaient tous les deux... 
Ils ont l'air en bonne santé, pas d'yeux qui coulent ou d'éternuements... extrait de pépins de pamplemousse tout de meme et bonne gamelle pour se mettre en confiance ;-) 

Avec tout les loulous passer chez moi depuis juin je n'ai plus d'idée pour leurs petit noms, si certains ou certaines on des idées en H je prends volontiers ;-) 

Pour répondre à HATCHIKO : Si j'ai bien compté 42 chats/ chatons/ mamans/ blessés ont été sortis cette semaine malheureusement l'un d'eux a dut être euthanasier hier soir pour soulager ses souffrances...et 2 chatons qui était prévus non pas tenu le coup mais il y a eu 3 sorties surprises ! Donc BRAVO A TOUS !! Ont ne baissent pas les bras !!!

----------


## Mistouflette

la suite........

*5b) Mâle identifié abandon ? 1 an brun tabby très sociable
**


22b) Femelle adulte âge ? noire et blanche très sociable*
*Serait tombée d'un balcon, on n'en sait pas plus*



*1b) Mâle 1 an noir/marron très sociable*



*29b) mâle castré  FIV+ noir avec médaillon blanc environ 1 an 
*


*9b) Femelle 5 mois blanc brun tabby, très sociable
10b) Femelle 5 mois blanche et noire**, très sociable*
*11b) Femelle 5 mois brun tabby et blanc**, très sociable*
   la 3ème était au fond

----------


## minou89

Merci pour les photos !! ::

----------


## SarahC

> combien de chats au total sont sortis cette semaine?


On pourra te dire dès que qqn aura pu faire un recap complet. ;-)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> MERCI à toute les co-voitureuses !!!
> 
> J'ai récupérer les 2 loulous de SSAD : 
> 20b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
> 21b) Femelle 4 mois noire et blanche, très sociable
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore fait de photo je les laisse atterrir un peu mais en ouvrant la cage ils ronronnaient tous les deux... 
> Ils ont l'air en bonne santé, pas d'yeux qui coulent ou d'éternuements... extrait de pépins de pamplemousse tout de meme et bonne gamelle pour se mettre en confiance ;-) 
> 
> ...


Eh ben tu peux déjà en appeler un Hatchiko!!

----------


## hatchiko

"hatchiko" veut dire "petit chien", je sais pas si c'est très approprié pour le coup  :: 

c'est chouette, j'essayais de compter et je tombais entre 35 et 40, du coup je flippais un peu... 

beau boulot les filles!  ::

----------


## coch

les chats étaient assez agités et fatigués et avaient chaud au point de tranfert des boites :

Contact SarahC

30b) femelle stérilisée FIV+ tortie tabby bleue environ 2 ans très très gentille




Etho-logis
27b) Femelle 1 an noire sociable



5b) Mâle identifié abandon ? 1 an brun tabby très sociable (chat avec la puce étrangère)


1b) Mâle 1 an noir/marron très sociable (coryza)
3b) Mâle adulte âge ? gris tabby et blanc très sociable (coryza)
5b) Mâle identifié abandon ? 1 an brun tabby très sociable





Contact Handi'Cats
12b) Mâle adulte âge ? seal point chocolat et blanc très sociable


- - - Mise à jour - - -

l'avant dernière foto (raté bon ok) le chat de droite est soit éborgné ou l'oeil très très atteint ....

----------


## minou89

Si il est pour moi c'est un borgne !

----------


## coch

il est dans une fratrie de 3 "etho" si je me souviens bien

----------


## mistigrette

> *Et les invités surprises de la semaine sont !
> 
> *Trois petits minouchons d'un mois ; semblent bien se porter 
> 
> Un noir et blanc qui s'est fait un petit shampoing au pipi ! 
> 
> Un Noir, qui s'est fait un petit shampoing au caca et un bleu tellement sur de sa beauté naturelle qu'il n'a rien fait du tout ! 
> 
> 
> C'est Mistigrette qui les a récupéré


malheureusement, ils ne sont pas en forme
une diarrhée/flotte très liquide et malodorante.
ils sortent du véto. ils sont très maigres et déshydratés. le diagnostic vital du noir et blanc, le plus maigre, est engagé  :: .

----------


## mistigrette

*des nouvelles de nos petits nouveaux :**

*1a) mâle 1-2 mois noir et blanc sociable
1'a) mâle 1-2 mois brun tabby et blanc sociable
1''a) femelle 2 ans brun tabby sociable maman (maman identifiée abandonnée suite à déménagement...)
 les 3 sont en forme. la maman semble triste ou au moins interrogative. elle essaie de comprendre ce qui lui arrive, encore... 


2a) femelle 3 ans smoke très sociable
prénommée Tilaly. Elle a dormi bien installée dans un coussin moelleux tout l'après midi. elle semble bien fatiguée. lorsque j'allais la voir, elle se roulait sur le dos et roucoulait. elle est adorable. elle éternue et son nez coule. nous l'avons mise sous traitement.


3a) mâle 8 mois brun tabby blanc sociable (coryza)
prénommé timoh. c'est un junior très dynamique et qui se languit dans sa cage. il est en forme.


10a) femelle âge 1 an écaille sociable (maman)
Va avec 4 bébés de 6 semaines (2 brun tabby, 2 roux tabby)
URGENT! La maman est en coryza! Pas les petits, sont séparés du coup! 
 eux ne sont vraiment pas en forme. 2 des 4 petits ont été retrouvés morts ce matin. je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils ont séparé la maman de ses petits  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Dieu sait ce qu'il doit se passer dans leur petite tête en ce moment après toutes les misères qu'ils ont vécues. J'espère vraiment que tous vont s'en sortir afin de connaître une très jolie vie.
Sur l'une des photos de Coch, un chaton est tatoué, c'est comme ça que les chats sont identifiés en fourrière?

----------


## coch

> Dieu sait ce qu'il doit se passer dans leur petite tête en ce moment après toutes les misères qu'ils ont vécues. J'espère vraiment que tous vont s'en sortir afin de connaître une très jolie vie.
> Sur l'une des photos de Coch, un chaton est tatoué, c'est comme ça que les chats sont identifiés en fourrière?


identifié avant la fourrière et surement vacciné car pas de coryza alors qu'il est avec d'autres bien atteints.

sinon il y en avait plus que ça, mais j'ai pas fait toutes les fotos.
11 moins un absent de la fourrière + ceux déposés avant chez morgane2404

----------


## minou89

Je croise les doigts pour tous ces petits sortis...Qu'ils connaissent enfin le bonheur  !!

----------


## lynt

*CHATS SORTIS*


*Mistigrette
*
1a) mâle 1-2 mois noir et blanc sociable
1'a) mâle 1-2 mois brun tabby et blanc sociable
1''a) femelle 2 ans brun tabby sociable maman (maman identifiée abandonnée suite à déménagement...)


_les 3 sont en forme. la maman semble triste ou au moins interrogative. elle essaie de comprendre ce qui lui arrive, encore.._

2a) femelle 3 ans smoke très sociable


_prénommée Tilaly. Elle a dormi bien installée dans un coussin moelleux tout l'après midi. elle semble bien fatiguée. lorsque j'allais la voir, elle se roulait sur le dos et roucoulait. elle est adorable. elle éternue et son nez coule. nous l'avons mise sous traitement._

3a) mâle 8 mois brun tabby blanc sociable (coryza)


_prénommé timoh. c'est un junior très dynamique et qui se languit dans sa cage. il est en forme._

10a) femelle âge 1 an écaille sociable (maman)
Va avec 4 bébés de 6 semaines (2 brun tabby, 2 roux tabby)
URGENT! La maman est en coryza! Pas les petits, sont séparés du coup! 

 
_Elle venait de faire une inhalation ; gros coryza ; ne s'alimentait plus (peut-être la séparation d'avec les petits d'ailleurs ; dans sa boite ça ronronnait fort même si on sentait que tout le monde avait de grosses difficultés respiratoires)
Les deux petits rouquins sont malheusement décédés
_

_Maman et bébé se réconfortant l'un l'autre ; le deuxième bébé est derrière et n'a pas voulu se montrer.
_

_Une autre où on peut voir que ce pauvre petit bout est mal en point._
Mistigrette : _Eux ne sont vraiment pas en forme. 2 des 4 petits ont été retrouvés morts ce matin. je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils ont séparé la maman de ses petits_ 

+ 3 invités surprise : trois petits minouchons d'un mois
Un noir et blanc qui s'est fait un petit shampoing au pipi ! 


Un Noir, qui s'est fait un petit shampoing au caca et un bleu tellement sur de sa beauté naturelle qu'il n'a rien fait du tout ! 

_Malheureusement, ils ne sont pas en forme
une diarrhée/flotte très liquide et malodorante.
ils sortent du véto. ils sont très maigres et déshydratés. le diagnostic vital du noir et blanc, le plus maigre, est engagé ._


*Sylki*

4a) Mâle 3 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+

 
_Le jeune homme va bien, véto ce soir à 18h30: visite de base + nez qui commence a être bien plein! éternue peu mais "mouche" plus qu'hier. Prend bien ses repas, boit, maîtrise la litière comme un chef et rien de suspect dedans._

16b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? bleu très sociable
+ le bébé mâle de 2 mois, roux tabby (ancienne plaie patte avant pour le bb) 
 
La 16b

 
Le chaton mis avec la 15b


*La patte de l'espoir
*
26b) Femelle adulte âge ? red tabby point très sociable

 


*La Chattounerie
*
7b) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby et blanc très sociable (coryza)
23b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
25b) Mâle 4 mois noir très sociable

 

9b) Femelle 5 mois blanc brun tabby, très sociable
10b) Femelle 5 mois blanche et noire, très sociable
11b) Femelle 5 mois brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
URGENT! Luxation hanche droite supposée pour la 11b
FA minou89



_La 3ème était au fond_


*SSAD
*
20b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
21b) Femelle 4 mois noire et blanche, très sociable
FA Morgane2404

 
_Ils ont l'air en bonne santé, pas d'yeux qui coulent ou d'éternuements_


*Handi'Cats
*
15a) Mâle, 3 ans, bleu, sociable
*URGENCE EUTHA! Fracture de la mâchoire, cerclage posé, a du mal à se déplacer* 

 

6b) Femelle adulte âge ? écaille de tortue très sociable (démarche anormale due à un traitement ??)

 
Décédée, RIP Roly  :: 


*+ un chat gravement accidenté sorti en urgence (a du être eutha chez le véto, éventration, il souffrait trop, RIP minou )*.



*Piam
*
17b) Mâle castré 4 ans roux tabby et blanc, très sociable
_un peu timide, il lui faut un peu de temps pour retrouver ses marques_


_Voici Caramel, un superbe roux bien prononcé, fini les cachoteries, aujourd'hui il a bien voulu se faire admirer !
et super calin avec ça_

18b) Mâle castré 7 ans brun tabby, très sociable
_tres gentil et le plus en forme de la bande_


_désolée pour la qualité de la photo, il s'est fait piquer la place en haut de l'arbre à chat par Caramel et du coup s'est choisi un coin un peu plus sombre. Curieux et gentil._

19b) Mâle castré 3 ans crème tabby et blanc, très sociable (Sont ensemble, leur propriétaire est décédé.... Coryza pour les trois)
_gentil, monsieur grogne en donnant de gros coups de boule pour avoir des calins, amusant
il a une queue casséé un peu plus courte que la normale, il semble avoir du caractère_


_Non seulement des coup de boule mais il attrape la main qui le caresse pour que surtout elle ne s"éloigne pas de lui, les calins c'est pour lui et pas du tout pour les autres 
Par contre va falloir lui trouver une nouveau nom, je ne me vois pas proposer à l'adoption ..... Canabis_

14b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? noire sociable (maman)
Va avec 3 bébés de 2 mois) (2F/1M = blanc brun tabby / Colour point tabby)
URGENT! Fracture de la queue et diarrhées pour la maman 
_Au bon médoc contre la dirrhée et ça va tout de suite mieux ! au moins de ce côté là
toute la famille a des petits nez qui coulent, entre 550 et 650 gr pour les petits_




*Etho-logis
*
1b) Mâle 1 an noir/marron très sociable (coryza)

 

3b) Mâle adulte âge ? gris tabby et blanc très sociable (coryza)

_En attente_

5b) Mâle identifié abandon ? 1 an brun tabby très sociable

 

22b) Femelle adulte âge ? noire et blanche très sociable (serait tombée d'un balcon, on n'en sait pas plus)

 

27b) Femelle 1 an noire sociable

 

28b) Femelle 7 ans tricolore sociable (mais à placer sans enfants, soit!) (sortie la semaine prochaine)


*Contact SarahC
*
29b) mâle castré FIV+ noir avec médaillon blanc environ 1 an 

 

30b) femelle stérilisée FIV+ tortie tabby bleue environ 2 ans très très gentille

 


*Contact Handi'Cats
*
12b) Mâle adulte âge ? seal point chocolat et blanc très sociable

 


**************************************************  ********************

*PROMESSES DE DONS*

TROCA:*30 * *avec reçu*
Menhir : *40 * (10 chacun pour : 1a/2a - 12b/27b) *avec reçu*
Véronique B ( Hors rescue ) : *100 * (50 chacun pour 2a et 4a) *avec reçu* si possible
beauval j (Hors rescue) : *50 **avec reçu* si possible
Effran :*30 * *avec reçu* si possible
Gastonne :* 240 * (20  chacun pour 3a/10a/1b/3b/4b/6b/7b/11b - 40  chacun pour 1a/14b *avec reçu*
m-c beauval (hors rescue): *50 **avec reçu* si possible.
Dominique M (Hors rescue) : *30 * *avec reçu* si possible
Caroline DL (Hors rescue) : *30 * *avec reçu* si possible
Chadinah : *20 * *sans reçu* pour les blessés Handi'Cats (déjà réglés à Handi'Cats)

*TOTAL : 620 
*

----------


## PiaM

Super le récap Lynt !
ça permet une petite vue globale de toutes ces beautés

Voici les photos manqnantes pour nous

tout d'abord la petite famille

14b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? noire sociable (maman)
Va avec 3 bébés de 2 mois) (2F/1M = blanc brun tabby / Colour point tabby)
URGENT! Fracture de la queue et diarrhées pour la maman

----------


## PiaM

17b) Mâle castré 4 ans roux tabby et blanc, très sociable
_un peu timide, il lui faut un peu de temps pour retrouver ses marques_



Voici Caramel, un superbe roux bien prononcé, fini les cachoteries, aujourd'hui il a bien voulu se faire admirer !
et super calin avec ça

18b) Mâle castré 7 ans brun tabby, très sociable
_tres gentil et le plus en forme de la bande_



désolée pour la qualité de la photo, il s'est fait piquer la place en haut de l'arbre à chat par Caramel et du coup s'est choisi un coin un peu plus sombre
Curieux et gentil

19b) Mâle castré 3 ans crème tabby et blanc, très sociable (Sont ensemble, leur propriétaire est décédé.... Coryza pour les trois)
_gentil, monsieur grogne en donnant de gros coups de boule pour avoir des calins, amusant
il a une queue casséé un peu plus courte que la normale, il semble avoir du caractère_



non seulement des coup de boule mais il attrape la main qui le caresse pour que surtout elle ne s"éloigne pas de lui, les calins c'est pour lui et pas du tout pour les autres 
Par contre va falloir lui trouver une nouveau nom, je ne me vois pas proposer à l'adoption ..... Canabis

----------


## lynt

Ils sont très beaux tous les trois, de bons gros chats de maison qui ont du se demander ce qu'ils pouvaient bien faire en cage tout seul... Merci de les avoir sortis, c'était pas gagné pour eux sinon.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le 17b ressemble à EASTHER sortit sem29 je trouve.

----------


## coch

a-t-on eu du neuf pour Swann ?

----------


## niky

merci a tous pour tous ces chats sortis cette semaine..

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> *4a) Mâle 3 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+
> Sortant de suite* 
> * 
> Voilà le jeune homme enfin sorti :*





> Le jeune homme va bien, véto ce soir à 18h30: visite de base + nez qui commence a être bien plein! éternue peu mais "mouche" plus qu'hier. Prend bien ses repas, boit, maîtrise la litière comme un chef et rien de suspect dedans  Photos tout à l'heure.


*CR de la visite véto:* Coryza... Les yeux ça va à peu près, mais on  distinguait la 3ème paupière. Le nez: pas pris au point de respirer par  la bouche, mais il était temps de consulter! Le pauvre Trésor était un peu mou avant de partir... 40,2  de fièvre  ::  Injection antibiotique + anti inflammatoire + traitement  Dox*v*l pour 12 jours. Sinon, belles dents et pas d'ulcères.

Ce soir, donc 24h après l'injection, il faudra qu'il me laisse prendre sa température  ::  ...  et *si > 39,5* il devra prendre un 2nd anti inflammatoire en cachet. 

*Dans sa ptite boîte pour aller chez le véto:* Curieux puis tout tranquillou, très Mignon!
  
 Il reste un peu timide, perturbé quand même et il y a de quoi, par contre hier soir et ce matin il s'est laissé gratouiller un peu le menton (sur son banc de muscu qu'il ne quitte pas beaucoup...). 

Le gros mâle qu'il est (4,850 kg aux oreilles un peu écorchées qui en attestent) a eu sa minute-bébé: "Ok ma grande, ta mousse machin j'en veux bien, mais j'veux d'abord la lécher sur ton doigt! Et je reste sur mon banc."

--> "Ok mon Chéri, tout c'que tu voudras!"  ::   J'espère que sa température a baissé, je croise... et avec du retard *merci à Pouicpouinette* pour le covoit  ::

----------


## Heliums

[QUOTE=Lexiekiwi;1318034]
 
 Mon Dieu ! Mais ce n'est plus le même chat du tout ! Un vrai tombeur ! un coup le regard séducteur, un coup le regard à la Chat Potté qui donne envie de faire plein de bisous !  :: 

(Pour le banc de muscu, remet le Doberman, il changera peut-être de crèmerie !)  ::

----------


## Pouicpouinette

De rien Lexikiwi :-) , il est vraiment beau ce loulou ! je n'avais même pas eu le temps de voir sa frimousse avec mes 2 urgences ! On me l'avait décrit comme caractériel....comme quoi !

----------


## Calymone

Comme je le disais sur le post de Strauss, nous sommes aller les voir hier à la clinique, également, comme je suis aller chercher Strauss tout à l'heure, j'en ai profiter pour faire un câlin à Swann ...

Hier, Swann était encore très abattu, il dormait beaucoup ... et le coryza tant attendu n'a pas trainer à ce montrer .. Il éternue beaucoup ...

Hier, il avait su lécher le dos de la cuillère avec l'A/D dessus, mais il avait fallu le gaver malgré tout avant.

Aujourd'hui, quand je suis aller le voir, il était debout dans son box, et me regardait les yeux grands ouverts lorsque je lui parlais !

Mon vétérinaire m'a demander de rappeler demain matin, savoir si on le sort demain ou si on attends encore  :: 

Je vous laisse quelques photos de lui hier, il n'a pas bouger du tout, tout le temps que j'étais sur place alors ... Je n'ai pas eu le temps de reprendre des photos aujourd'hui, car le véto avait ouvert la clinique exprès pour que je récupère Strauss aujourd'hui !

----------


## Calymone

Miss 6b, sortie également par Handi'cats hier, a dû voir ce matin le vétérinaire en urgence ...

40,1 de température, pas dans son assiette ... Elle éternuait également !

Finalement, c'est un coryza. Elle va revoir le véto pour sa supposé soucis de déplacement (qui n'a pour le moment pas été remarqué par sa FA) par contre, elle a un dème sur le bout de deux oreilles, et c'est rouge.

La véto n'a pas su dire ce que c'était, il faudra re-consulter, et voir si ca évolue ...

Pour le moment je n'ai pas de photo, ca va venir ^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah, j'ai oublier de dire, la misse s'appelle Roly, c'est ca FA qui l'a nommée comme ça, parce qu'hier, c'était la St Roland ^^
Elle a 10 mois environ.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> *4a) Mâle 3 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+
> Sortant de suite * Mon Dieu ! Mais ce n'est plus le même chat du tout ! Un vrai tombeur ! un coup le regard séducteur, un coup le regard à la Chat Potté qui donne envie de faire plein de bisous ! 
> (Pour le banc de muscu, remet le Doberman, il changera peut-être de crèmerie !)


Il a une bouille-à-bisous je suis d'accord. Ça me coûte beaucoup de ne pas le harceler  ::   et il a une "texture", j'arrive pas à définir  ::  Tiens la véto lors de l'injection a dit qu'il avait bien la peau d'un bon mâle non castré, bien épaisse! Voilà. Il est long, pas maigre mais bien musclé avec une grosse nuque. Lui on peut comprendre pourquoi il est allé sur le banc. J'ai l'impression d'avoir un GÉANT après le passage du petit Théodore qui tenait dans une main. La serviette (Rott) va reprendre de l'activité, mais je doute qu'il soit impressionné...





> De rien Lexikiwi :-) , il est vraiment beau ce loulou ! je n'avais même pas eu le temps de voir sa frimousse avec mes 2 urgences ! On me l'avait décrit comme caractériel....comme quoi !


Caractériel??? Alors qu'ils l'annonçaient sociable?  ::  euh... A mon sens c'est un chat qui a besoin de beaucoup de douceur et de calme, au moins pour le moment. J'ai eu un peu de mal à le mettre en box malgré toute l'organisation que je me fais pour ça, il aurait pu me ruiner les bras s'il l'avait voulu, mais non. C'est un type très sympa!  ::  D'ailleurs je vais voir avec Sylki si un prénom a été choisi...  

 :: *Température ce soir: 37,8* contre* 40,2 hier*  ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*@Calymone:* Plein de caresses à Swann et Miss 6b, "Roly"  ::  On croise pour eux deux!!!

----------


## Lady92

Rambo ou Rocky (un dur au coeur tendre) :-)

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> Rambo ou Rocky (un dur au coeur tendre) :-)


 J'ai de suite trouvé qu'il avait une mine à s'appeler Henry, puis Rico-les-gants-blancs  ::  (eh oui car ce brun tabby porte en fait des soquettes blanches mais aussi des petits gants blancs, en accord parfait avec son petit plastron blanc...), et finalement Ritchie. On n'est pas loin de Rocky... Mais OUI, il doit avoir un coeur plutôt tendre en effet  ::

----------


## minou89

La maman ??


Les 3 plus petits



Visite dès demain chez le véto !!! Y a du travail...Pauvres petits...Encore bravo la France !!!

----------


## Pouicpouinette

une grosse caresse pour ce ptit loulou swan

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*La chatte Eth-logis est hospitalisée en urgence.... 
J'attends les détails...
*

22b) Femelle adulte âge ? noire et blanche très sociable (serait tombée d'un balcon, on n'en sait pas plus)

----------


## -Orl-

> *La chatte Eth-logis est hospitalisée en urgence.... 
> J'attends les détails...
> *
> 
> 22b) Femelle adulte âge ? noire et blanche très sociable (serait tombée d'un balcon, on n'en sait pas plus)


Gros coryza, elle ne s'alimente pas depuis sa sortie de fourrière et respire la bouche ouverte. Elle a été perfusée et le véto lui a nettoyé son nez qui est complètement bouché.
On en saura plus cette après midi, je dois rappeler le véto pour savoir si elle est en état pour sortir ce soir.

----------


## Dom91

J'espère que ça va aller pour elle, elle est vraiment hyper sociable et douce.

----------


## Tacha

Roly (ex 6b) a du être à nouveau hospitalisée ce matin. Je cite Caly :

"La puce a dû être hospitalisée en urgence, la vétérinaire n'est pas très confiante ...
Son état s'est très vite dégradé ...
On aura des nouvelles en fin de journée ..."

Alors envoyez toutes les ondes positives à cette puce pour qu'elle s'en sorte !

----------


## -Orl-

> Gros coryza, elle ne s'alimente pas depuis sa sortie de fourrière et respire la bouche ouverte. Elle a été perfusée et le véto lui a nettoyé son nez qui est complètement bouché.
> On en saura plus cette après midi, je dois rappeler le véto pour savoir si elle est en état pour sortir ce soir.


J'en sais un peu plus, elle va encore rester au véto, elle a besoin de se réhydrater.
Si tout va bien, elle devrait sortir demain.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Allez Roly bats toi, le meilleur reste à venir.

----------


## lynt

Merci pour les nouvelles Orl, j'espère qu'elle sera plus en forme demain alors.

----------


## minou89

:: je viens de perdre une des 3 grandes minettes...
Son état s'est très vite dégradé... Perf et injection de cortisone. Elle avait une pleurésie.
Elle sera autopsiée demain pour être certaine des causes réelles de sa mort. Les 2 autres sont stables.
Quelle déception...Quelle tristesse...

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

suis dégoutée

----------


## -Orl-

::

----------


## Muriel P

Je suis désolée  ::

----------


## Lady92

::

----------


## hatchiko

::

----------


## minou89

Le petit bouchon le plus malade, qui ne mangeait pas, à mangé des petites croquettes chaton !!!! ::

----------


## Lusiole

Je suis désolée pour cette minette... Qu'elle repose en paix.

----------


## lynt

Si près de sa nouvelle vie, c'est toujours rageant... RIP minounette  ::

----------


## -Orl-

> *La chatte Eth-logis est hospitalisée en urgence.... 
> J'attends les détails...
> *
> 
> 22b) Femelle adulte âge ? noire et blanche très sociable (serait tombée d'un balcon, on n'en sait pas plus)


Elle ne sortira pas ce matin, on rappelle le véto cette aprèm pour savoir si elle peut sortir ce soir ou pas, rien de sûr pour le moment.
Il faut qu'elle puisse s'alimenter pour pouvoir sortir.

----------


## Verlaine

Décidément il y a beaucoup de combats à mener avec ces chats: les sortir de fourrière puis leur réapprendre à vivre avec une santé souvent critique. Courage minou89, ce doit être très dur, et si encourageant en même temps de voir le petit manger. Une triste nouvelle et une bonne, il parait que c'est ça la vie.
Grosse pensée pour la chattoune ex 22b qui se bat pour vivre elle aussi.

----------


## minou89

Oui on pense très fort à tous ces petits coeurs qui se battent pour vivre...
Les 2 autres minettes sont mieux ce matin. Elles ont mangé un peu.
Les 3 petits bouts mangent, jouent mais restent quand même bien pris ! j'espère que le plus dur est passé...

----------


## -Orl-

> *La chatte Eth-logis est hospitalisée en urgence.... 
> J'attends les détails...
> *
> 
> 22b) Femelle adulte âge ? noire et blanche très sociable (serait tombée d'un balcon, on n'en sait pas plus)


La minette sort en fin d'après-midi de chez le véto. Elle a pu être réhydrater, on va voir si elle retrouve l'appétit, sinon on envisagera une nouvelle hospitalisation.
Je vous dirais dans quel état elle est ce soir car je n'en sais pas beaucoup plus. J'espère qu'elle respire mieux. Car sur ça fiche d'entrée en fourrière il est indiqué qu'elle respirait déjà la bouche ouverte à son arrivée (elle est restée 11 jours de mémoire là bas), donc ça fait un moment qu'elle est dans cet état.
Malgré ses mésaventures elle est très gentille et même avec des difficultés à respirer elle ronronnait quand je m'occupais d'elle.

----------


## lynt

Allez minette, accroche-toi !

----------


## Calymone

Nous avons malheureusement dû prendre la décision de faire euthanasier Roly ce matin même ...

Son état c'était fortement dégradé entre Samedi et aujourd'hui ... Elle avait vu le véto en urgence dimanche matin, et avait été hospitalisée ce lundi matin, son état s'étant fortement empiré pendant la nuit ...

Hier soir, il y avait un "petit mieux" mais elle avait une forte fièvre, des glaires dans la bouche qui l'empêchaient de ce nourrir, et malgré les soins, l'hospi, la perf ... Ce matin, elle était presque morte dans son box, ne déclenchait plus le thermomètre ... Il fallait la soulager ...

Des analyses ont été faites, on recevra mes résultats en fin de semaine ...

Sa FA est très choquée, de plus, la vétérinaire a constater que la puce avait été vaccinée avant de sortir, alors qu'elle était malade ... Elle a également reçu de la cortisone plusieurs jours en fourrière, ce qui n'a évidemment pas aider à son état de santé ...

Handi'cats doit essuyer 2 pertes sur 3 chats sortis, c'est très dur  ::  :: .

Le troisième, Swann, est encore hospitalisé jusqu'à demain, il mange enfin seul, mais garde le nez très bouché ... Heureusement, lui, n'a pas été vacciné !!!

RIP ma belle.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  Oh non.... C'est cette petite Choute Roly?

RIP jolie petite, c'est trop triste tous ces petits qui ne sont plus, là-bas ou en sortant.
Beaucoup de courage à toi Calymone, tu continues toujours d'essayer pour eux, mais parfois hélas... ON croise pour Swann!!! allez petit Minou!!! en l'honneur de tes deux compagnons.

----------


## Calymone

Oui, c'était Roly ...

J'ai des photos d'elle, qui n'ont pas eu le temps d'être postées .. Je vais vous en mettre une quand même ...

Merci ...

----------


## Calymone



----------


## Verlaine

Quelle terrible nouvelle! Mais pourquoi l'avoir vaccinée en fourrière? C'est quoi ce véto qui vaccine des chats malades et administre de la cortisone alors que ce n'est pas approprié???
Toutes mes pensées pour Handi'cats et la FA qui doit être dévastée. ::

----------


## Elfenyu

RIP petite Roly ...Elle était très belle. Pauvre petite puce.

Dur dur ces nouvelles ... 
Bon courage à Calymone, à ceux de l'asso, à sa FA et aux loulous qui se battent ! !

Une grande pensées pour ces deux minous partis : /

Je comprendrai jamais non plus la vaccination faite sans respecter certains principes ...

----------


## Effran

Grosses pensées pour les FA et asso qui accompagnent ces petits cœurs dans leur dernier voyage.
Et pleins d'ondes positives pour que les fragiles puissent recouvrer rapidement la santé... va bien falloir que cette spirale infernale prenne fin.

----------


## minou89

Oh non...je viens juste de voir...
C'est vraiment dur de ce dire que même sortis le plus n'est pas encore passé...
Vraiment lamentable le véto (enfin il n'en a que le nom !!!) qui vaccine des petits malades ou des minettes gestantes !!! 
Il faudrait bien que des assos puissantes (ou autre) mettent leur nez là dedans et dénoncent ces pratiques inadmissibles !!!!
On ne parle pas non plus des tatouages totalement illisibles !!!

----------


## -Orl-

RIP Roly.  :: 





22b est sortie du vétérinaire ce soir après deux jours d'hospitalisation. Son état est encore inquiétant, elle ne s'alimente toujours pas et respire par la bouche. En plus elle fait des selles très très molle.

Elle est sous traitement pour son gros corysa et je lui fais des inhalations. Le véto lui a mis de la pommade dans les yeux, elle a la 3ème paupière apparente.
Comme elle ne mange pas (et ne bois pas), je lui donne un mélange de Nutrigel et d'eau à la seringue en petite quantité car sinon elle se force à régurgiter.
Faut qu'elle continue de se battre cette petite puce.

Facture de 120 du véto.  :Frown: 
Sur la facture le véto à marqué chatte noir et blanche de 11 ans, j'ignore si c'est une erreur de sa part ou si c'est la fourrière qui est à l'ouest, car sur son carnet il est marqué qu'elle a 4 ans...

Si cela va pas mieux demain, elle sera à nouveau hospitalisé chez un autre vétérinaire.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*22b) Femelle adulte âge ? noire et blanche très sociable** Serait tombée d'un balcon, on n'en sait pas plus*
Sortante le 14/09

Oh la la, pauvre petite Minette elle aussi... J'espère que la nuit va être bonne et qu'elle va vite se reprendre, c'est pas possible. Déjà si elle veut bien avaler un petit quelque chose...  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

RIP jolie Roly c'est triste toutes ces vies qui s'en vont mais au moins on essaie de les sauver, ils ne sont pas morts dans l'indifférence et dans la souffrance. 
Pour la minette 22b les âges sont parfois plus que léger : ça me rapelle KENJI qui était noté 1 an ici, il est sortit il en avait 9 ans et au final il en a minimum 15 donc.... c'est possible que ton véto estime son âge à 11 ans.

----------


## Calymone

Merci à tous ...

Un appel aux dons va être monté d'ici demain ...

Il y en a pour environ 150 euros pour le petit bonhomme sorti en urgence, et euthanasié dès sa sortie, 80 euros pour la première facture de Roly, je n'ai pas encore la seconde, pour l'hospitalisation, j'en saurais plus demain.
Swann sort demain d'hospitalisation, j'aurais donc sa facture en même temps, qui risque de piquer un peu ...

----------


## chadinah

> Merci à tous ...
> 
> Un appel aux dons va être monté d'ici demain ...
> 
> Swann sort demain d'hospitalisation, j'aurais donc sa facture en même temps, qui risque de piquer un peu ...


j'ai envoyé hier le chèque pour Swann..

----------


## Calymone

Merci beaucoup Chadinah, j'ai bien reçu votre chèque ce matin  :: 
Par contre, les dons ici n'avaient pas encore été attribués, alors je ne sais pas ce que cela va faire...

Peut être envoyer un MP à SOSchatsNACS pour prévenir que vous avez déjà envoyer votre don, que ce soit pris en compte dans la répartition  :: 

Merciii !

----------


## Lusiole

Dégoutée pour la belle Roly... Qu'elle repose en paix.

----------


## Calymone

Petit père Swann est bien installé, il est gentil, mais pas trop câlin, il aime bien qu'on le laisse tranquille.

Je m'éclate pour lui donner ces médicaments ^^.
Il mange seulement en ma présence, quand je le stimule, et il a le nez encore très pris.

Il a une drôle de voix quand il miaule, c'est trop spécial ^^ Il est très grand, mais surtout très maigre ...

----------


## coch

j'ai une foto d'ex-12b nomé Marius, pour lui tout baigne, pas malade pour un sous, il est craintif et reste caché sous une armoire, les croquettes disparaissent sans qu'on sache comment....ingérées en totale furtivité....

----------


## Morgane2404

Pour ammener de bonnes nouvelles : les 2 chatons de 4 mois sortis sous SSAD sont rétablis, très sociable et en demande de câlins. ! 
Ils veulent déjà sortir de quarantaine alors se poste derrière la porte ;-)
Je suis dans le train pour récupérer des loulous de la semaine 38 mais des que je rentre je vous met des photos des merveilles ;-)

Voici la femelle : 


Voici le male :

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Etho-logis

*3b) Mâle adulte âge ? gris tabby et blanc très sociable (coryza)
*Un oublié de la fourrière que nous n avons pu sortir que semaine 38 mais qui ne nous en a pas tenu rigueur
A peine arrivé dans sa en FA de quarantaine, visite, ronrons, goûter et sieste dans le tonneau prévu à cet effet et tout de suite investi


*5b) Mâle identifié abandon ? 1 an brun tabby très sociable*
A son arrivée dans sa FA de quarantaine en RP
Un chat super affectueux qui n en pouvait plus de rester enfermé dans sa boite...

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Contact SarahC
29b) mâle castré FIV+ noir avec médaillon blanc environ 1 an 
30b) femelle stérilisée FIV+ tortie tabby bleue environ 2 ans très très gentille

En transit forcé chez moi, car ils avaient raté leur train le jour de leur sortie, les 2 fivounets de la semaine , Monsieur et Madame, ont rejoint leur ange gardien dans le sud. Comme d habitude 2 crèmes, à croire que la gentillesse chez les FIV, c est génétique
 
Un merci particulier à Charoline, Dominobis et Bouledeup qui ont permis à ces 2 rescapés de rejoindre au plus vite leur nouveau foyer

----------


## Lusiole

> En transit forcé chez moi, car ils avaient raté leur train le jour de leur sortie, les 2 fivounets de la semaine , Monsieur et Madame, ont rejoint leur ange gardien dans le sud. Comme d habitude 2 crèmes, à croire que la gentillesse chez les FIV, c est génétique


Ton chat-garou n'a pas pété un câble en les sentant  :Stick Out Tongue:  ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Ton chat-garou n'a pas pété un câble en les sentant  ?


Lusiole, tu sais que j ai un voisin très souvent en déplacement qui m a confié ses clefs et qui trouve que j ai vachement bien arrosé ses plantes ces jours ci ? ::  Et qu en plus j adore changer de tenues vestimentaires pour traverser ma rue? ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*Etho-logis
**
28b) Femelle 7 ans tricolore sociable (mais à placer sans enfants, soit!) 
**Cette femelle qualifiée de "mordeuse" et abandonnée par ses proprio pour avoir "agressé" leur fils,  n'a pas pu sortir avant le jeudi de la sem38. Elle est très prise par le coryza et très affectée par son abandon; elle ne mange ni ne boit depuis sa sortie.
**On essaie de la remettre sur patte avant de la confier à Hupet qui assurera sa quarantaine.

*

----------


## Lusiole

Je me disais aussi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*22b pour Etho-logis*
En nursing intensif depuis sa sortie d hospitalisation mardi soir, la pauvre commence un tout petit peu à reboire toute seule.
Son oeil va nettement mieux et son nez se débouche lentement. Elle est sous antibio injectable et rehydratation en sous cut en appoint.
Le problème eSt qu elle a la gueule très inflammée et malgré 8 jours d antibio elle a toujours du mal à avaler compris tout ce qu'on lui passe par la bouche. Demain donc retour chez le veto probablement pour lui poser une sonde oesophagienne. 
Pas de chance pour cette minette adorable qui commence à trouver le temps long et qui reste gentille malgré toutes les misères qu on lui fait subir pour la soigner.

----------


## -Orl-

> *22b pour Etho-logis*
> En nursing intensif depuis sa sortie d hospitalisation mardi soir, la pauvre commence un tout petit peu à reboire toute seule.
> Son oeil va nettement mieux et son nez se débouche lentement. Elle est sous antibio injectable et rehydratation en sous cut en appoint.
> Le problème eSt qu elle a la gueule très inflammée et malgré 8 jours d antibio elle a toujours du mal à avaler compris tout ce qu'on lui passe par la bouche. Demain donc retour chez le veto probablement pour lui poser une sonde oesophagienne. 
> Pas de chance pour cette minette adorable qui commence à trouver le temps long et qui reste gentille malgré toutes les misères qu on lui fait subir pour la soigner.


 :Frown:  J'espère qu'elle va aller mieux la louloute, elle est tellement gentille.

----------


## Effran

La route est longue mais la puce est sur la bonne voie et surtout bien entourée.
Allez petite puce accroches-toi, ça vaut le coup, tu auras une belle vie après cette grosse galère.

----------


## lynt

Cette minette me retourne... J'espère qu'elle va bientôt en voir le bout et que tous ces efforts vont finir par payer.

----------


## -Orl-

*Etho-Logis*
1b) Mâle 1 an noir/marron très sociable (coryza)






Voici quelques nouvelles de l'ex 1b. 
Il est toujours bien pris au niveau du nez par son Coryza (il éternue pas mal), mais il continu son traitement et j'ai bien l'impression que ça commence à aller un peu mieux. 

Arrivée avec une grosse diarrhée, cela va beaucoup mieux à ce niveau là. 
Il lui manque un croc, et son sous poils est peu fourni, mais ça reste un très joli chat avec une couleur que je n'avais jamais vu (marron/noir), d'habitude ce ne sont que des reflets.

Il a bon appétit et est très très câlins.
Quand je nettoie sa pièce, il se pose sur mes genoux pour avoir de l'attention, ou bien si j'ai ma tête à sa portée, il me tapote le visage avec sa patte (sans les griffes bien sûr) pour que je m'occupe de lui. Un amour de chat.  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  Je viens de retrouver la propriétaire de la minette noire et blanche :: 

En fait il s agit d'un mâle castré qui se prénomme Pirate.
On emmène tout de même Pirate demain chez "notre vétérinaire" qui malheureusement devra certainement lui poser une sonde.
Sa maîtresse viendra le câliner sur place en espérant qu elle puisse vite le récupérer après sa quarantaine et  une fois remis sur patte, car Pirate a aussi une mère adoptive chat qui le  pleure depuis son départ.

----------


## Mistouflette

::  ::

----------


## Lusiole

> Je viens de retrouver la propriétaire de la minette noire et blanche
> 
> En fait il s agit d'un mâle castré qui se prénomme Pirate.
> On emmène tout de même Pirate demain chez "notre vétérinaire" qui malheureusement devra certainement lui poser une sonde.
> Sa maîtresse viendra le câliner sur place en espérant qu elle puisse vite le récupérer après sa quarantaine et  une fois remis sur patte, car Pirate a aussi une mère adoptive chat qui le  pleure depuis son départ.


Tu es géniale Venise :: ! Comment as-tu fait pour la retrouver ?

----------


## lynt

Tu parles de la 22B ???? (enfin le...) SUPER !!!  ::   ::

----------


## -Orl-

> Tu es géniale Venise! Comment as-tu fait pour la retrouver ?


La propriétaire a mis une annonce sur Chat Perdu.
J'avais déjà vérifiée si c'était le cas, mais je cherchais pour une minette noir et blanche, je risquais pas de trouver.  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu parles de la 22B ???? (enfin le...) SUPER !!!


Oui, il sagit bien du 22b.  ::

----------


## lynt

Sont trop doués à la fourrière...

----------


## Lusiole

> La propriétaire a mis une annonce sur Chat Perdu.
> J'avais déjà vérifiée si c'était le cas, mais je cherchais pour une minette noir et blanche, je risquais pas de trouver. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, il sagit bien du 22b.


Génial !! Bravo !

----------


## Calymone

Le post d'appel aux dons pour les 3 chats sortis cette semaine 37, déjà plus de 420 euros rien que pour eux 3, et la facture hospitalisation pour Roly n'est pas encore arrivée !!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...ndicats-67324/

Merci à tous !

----------


## menhir

suis très contente pour LE 22b, car le fait de retrouver "sa maman chat" va certainement l'aider à se battre encore plus. Et souhaitons lui de réintégrer son "chez lui" au plus vite.
Et bravo à Venise qui aura permis de faire deux heureux.

----------


## mistigrette

*Et les invités surprises de la semaine sont !

*


sur les 3 petits, seule la petite noire et blanche a survécu mais n'est toujours pas sortie d'affaire.
après cette diarrhée +++, ils ont enchainé avec un bon coryza et ça a été l'hécatombe...

----------


## SarahC

Oh la la...  :: 

C sur ce SOS là que la maman est sortie aussi ou je confonds?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah oui, on pointe les dons ce WE ou MAX WE pro, si les assocs ont des factures à poster, mais aussi nouvelles et photos, merci de le faire afin que les donateurs puissent associer leurs dons aux chats sortis. A bientôt sur le sujet.

----------


## lynt

Pauvres minouchons... Merci d'avoir tout tenté Mistigrette, j'espère que la petite dernière va s'en sortir.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*Etho-logis
**
1b) Mâle 1 an noir/marron très sociable (coryza)





5b) Mâle identifié abandon ? 1 an brun tabby très sociable




27b) Femelle 1 an noire sociable



Ces 3 chats  plus 2 de la semaine précédente ont rejoint Bordeaux hier grâce à Lady92 qui a assuré leur cotrainage depuis Paris spécialement pour eux.
Un grand merci aussi à leur famille de quarantaine Dom91, Orl91, Floriane qui ont permis de les sortir de là, à Mélusine et Gaston pour leur aide en assurant leur rapatriement vers la gare Montparnasse.
Et merci à l association et à tous ceux qui pourront l aider

*

----------


## Lady92

Oh ben les photos de Venises sont bien plus belles que les miennes  :: 

sauf peut etre celle ci de l adorable petit pere identifie qui n en pouvait plus d etre dans son box et qui se tortillait dans tous les sens en se faisant bien entendre :lol: du coup il a voyage sur le strapontin en face de moi (dans son box bien sur)


Gros coup de coeur pour ce loulou  :: 
... et aussi pour celui ci (ou celle ci) avec sa bouille toute ronde et son poil qui semble si doux  ::  (mais photo ratee)

----------


## Lady92

Pfff et en plus je sais pas mettre les photos dans le bon sens  ::

----------


## Dom91

[QUOTE=Lady92;1341343]Oh ben les photos de Venises sont bien plus belles que les miennes  :: 

sauf peut etre celle ci de l adorable petit pere identifie qui n en pouvait plus d etre dans son box et qui se tortillait dans tous les sens en se faisant bien entendre :lol: du coup il a voyage sur le strapontin en face de moi (dans son box bien sur)


Il s'agitait tellement dans sa boîte, on aurait cru Taz, le Diable de Tasmanie !!  :: J'espère avoir bientôt des nouvelles de mes 2 petits craintifs qui sont bien beaux aussi (et pourtant pas sur les photos, snif !).
Et un ENOOOOORMME MERCI à Orl 91 sans qui ils seraient toujours planqués quelque part chez moi.......!!!

----------


## Lady92

Faisaient aussi partie du voyage 2 loulous de semaine precedente : un(e) magnifique rouquin(e) tres sage et un(e) noir(e) et blanc(he) un peu apeure(e).
C est d eux que tu parles Dom?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Oui c est eux Lady92
on va mettre leur photo dans le bon post

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*22b pour Etho-logis
**Quelques nouvelles de Pirate dont nous avions retrouvé sa propriétaire
Lundi dernier nous avons dû l hospitaliser et lui mettre une sonde car depuis sa sortie, il ne buvait pas et ne mangeait pas.
Il est sorti mardi et sa propriétaire est venue le caliner. Cette dernière ne pouvant gérer  seule les soins de Pirate à domicile, et devant s absenter une quinzaine de jours, nous avons d un commun accord décidé de garder Pirate en nursing le temps qu il se remette sur patte. Depuis mercredi, Cyrano l a donc pris sous son aile pour le nourrir par sonde . 
Ce matin MIRACLE, Pirate a enfin plongé sa tête dans la gamelle et  s 'est rué sur la nourriture avant même que Cyrano lui fasse les premiers soins du matin (inhalations, nettoyage des yeux, et du nez, antibio). Pirate semble donc être sur la voie de la guérison et rejoindra sa maîtresse dés son retour.

*

----------


## LADYCATS

C est une excellente nouvelle!! Merci à celles qui lui ont permis de retrouver sa famille et l ont remis sur pattes. Caresses à ce courageux petit bonhomme qui a dû surmonter tant d épreuves.

----------


## -Orl-

> Gros coup de coeur pour ce loulou 
> ... et aussi pour celui ci (ou celle ci) avec sa bouille toute ronde et son poil qui semble si doux  (mais photo ratee)
> Pièce jointe 68501


Je reconnais le 1B que j'avais en FAQ, un amour de chat !  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et un ENOOOOORMME MERCI à Orl 91 sans qui ils seraient toujours planqués quelque part chez moi.......!!!


On peut dire que ça a été sportif de les mettre en boite, mais à deux on a bien géré !  ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

Quelques nouvelles de *4a) Mâle 3 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+ Sortant de suite
* 

Coryza disparu, ça c'est la très bonne nouvelle. Ce jeune homme que j'ai baptisé Henry provisoirement est super, il a mis 4 jours pour me montrer comment il ronronne, mais ça valait le coup d'attendre. C'est un timide qui se soigne, il saura faire des heureux... Désormais quand je m'assieds sur le banc avec lui, il n'hésite plus à passer sur mes genoux pour aller d'un bout à l'autre. Progrès +++.

 
 Pour jouer: il étudie la chose puis fait des petits sauts comme les renards, j'adore. Le lacet il aime bien, et la nuit: le laser... Je ne l'ai pas pesé à nouveau mais je me demande s'il n'a pas officiellement atteint la barre des 5 kgs... eh oui, il se laisse porter. Pas encore tranquille pour squatter dans les bras, mais ça viendra, car c'est vraiment un câlin sous ses airs de dur... Ses points faibles? Le menton mais surtout les bonnes grosses joues, et aussi la gratouille du bas du dos, à la base de la queue... Là il se met à cambrer comme un dingue, de profil on dirait un escarpin  :: 

Autre progrès, après une dizaine de jours, il accepte les bisous sur la tête  ::   (par derrière ou par dessus, c'est fourbe je sais... mais en attendant il semble apprécier... il me regarde avec ses grands yeux et son regard profond...).

Il rejoindra sa FALD vraisemblablement mardi ou mercredi.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Lexie tu ne vas pas échapper au post AVANT/APRES
tu fais des miracles

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  on va s'organiser c'est parce-qu'ils veulent bien m'aider ces petits... et qu'ils ont un peu de chance aussi, contrairement à tant d'autres. Grosse pensée.
-------------------------
En direct live Henry roucoule derrière la porte, et comme les 3/4 des chats, en allant le voir il va faire un miaou tellement mini qu'il n'y aura qu'une seule syllabe, genre il ignore totalement QUI chantait à tue-tête 2 min avant  ::

----------


## Heliums

> Pfff et en plus je sais pas mettre les photos dans le bon sens


bah, ça fait travailler un peu les cervicales !  ::

----------


## Calymone

Nous n'avons plus de FA pour Swann malheureusement ...

Je le testais chien depuis plusieurs jours, Strauss me suivant partout, c'est lui qui m'a servi de cobaye !

Au début, Swann ce frottait sur Strauss, puis s'écartait en crachant, le jour d'après, il c'est frotter puis lui a coller une baffe, et ce matin, il est descendu de sa cage, a couru vers Strauss pour l'attaquer direct ... Bon ... visiblement pas OK chiens, enfin, pas dans ces conditions là.
Malheureusement, la FA qui était prévue pour lui a 2 petits chiens ... Peut être qu'avec du temps et de la patience ca le ferait, mais je ne voudrais pas prendre de risque pour ces petits chiens ... Surtout que Swann est un grand gabarit ! 

Mais ca n'est malheureusement pas le seul problème avec lui, Swann a un problème de comportement, est ce que c'est parce qu'il en a marre d'être enfermé en cage ?
Je ne sais pas, toujours est il qu'il m'attaque quotidiennement, au début ca mettait un certain temps, maintenant, je n'ai même plus le temps de prendre sa gamelle sinon il me griffe et m'attaque...

Il fait exactement comme Thorgal, réclame des caresses, mais psychologiquement il ne supporte pas le geste ... Et ca le torture à un point qu'il ne sait pas comment réagir et du coup attaque ... Seulement Thorgal n'a jamais été violent avec moi (avec tout les autres humains, si mais pas avec moi ^^), là, Swann, l'autre fois il m'a lacéré le bras et ce matin, j'ai juste eu le temps de fermer la cage sinon, il me sautait au visage ...
Il passe même les pattes à travers les barreaux pour essayer de me griffer les mains quand je ferme la cage ...

Je pense que c'est un comportement qui ne durera pas, en ce moment, il est dans une phase ou il est tellement en manque de câlins (c'est un chat très câlin depuis le début) qu'il réagit violemment, seulement, je me vois mal la câliner alors qu'il m'est impossible de lui mettre une main dessus !

En attendant, il prends la place d'un chat qui aurait besoin de soins ... Et il hors de question que je le mette dans la maison, un Thorgal ca suffit, pas 2 ! Ca v encore être l'anarchie dans la maison, avec les handicapés lourds qui sont ici en ce moment, ce serait un carnage, il est donc forcé de resté enfermé ...

lors si quelqu'un a pitié, et veux bien l'aider, c'est maintenant qu'il faut ce proposer ..

Ce n'est pas un monstre, juste un chat qui est tellement en manque de liberté et d'amour, qu'il réagit différemment, Malheureusement, ca situation n('évoluera pas tant qu'il sera ici, je ne peux pas lui offrir mieux qu'une grande cage, malheureusement ...

----------


## lynt

Pas possible de confier un autre chat à cette FA et de libérer une autre FA Handi'Cats pour Swann ? (qui elle, pourrait proposer au moins une pièce pour Swann le temps qu'il se détende un peu et oublie le traumatisme de la cage de fourrière avant de l'intégrer en douceur à ses autres chats ?)

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*4a) Mâle 3 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+ Sortant de suite

* ah cette caisse bleue...

J'ai déposé le Jeune Homme chez véto ce matin pour *Castration + Rappel* etc: *OK POUR TOUT, IL VA BIEN.*

*La bonne nouvelle?????*  Il est finalement *FIV NÉGATIF...* ça sent le brocolis...  :: 

  
*En 20 jours, le Poussin est passé de...... 4,850 kg* à......* 6,7 kg ...* Jme disais bien qu'il était un peu lourd...  ::  *Nan mais il n'est pas gros hein, regardez...* en fait il est comme moi, il a sans doute les os louuurds....  :: 

* Ce soir Sylki le sort de chez le véto et le dépose chez Lynt, sa FA...* *qui me permettra d'aller faire un* *bisou sur le front du Tigre-doux dans quelques jours*  :: 

*En attendant qu'elle vous donne des nouvelles,* *voici le Jeune Homme en mouvement,* éclairage minable mais ça donne une idée de ce que c'est* un "survivant"...* pour ceux qui débarquent ici.

----------


## Muriel P

J'adore ! Merci Lexiekiwi !!

----------


## Tacha

Super ! Merci pour lui et merci à Lynt. Il va être bien chez elle  ::

----------


## Dom91

GENIAL ! Il est drôlement beau en plus, avec ses petits bouts de pattes blanches.

----------


## Lady92

Rhooo  ::  tu lui as tricote de bien jolis chaussons :-)
Il est superbe, j adore

----------


## Dom91

> 16b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? bleu très sociable


Petite minette est chez moi depuis samedi dernier, après avoir passé 15 jours chez le véto. Elle était bien malade mais est arrivée chez moi en fin de coryza et assez maigre, bien que s'était remplumée chez le véto. Son coryza est quasi terminé et elle a bien repris niveau poids en une semaine. Elle est fine maintenant et non plus maigre. Faut dire que la belle dévore. Mais elle commence à se calmer. Elle est ultra câline et miaule beaucoup, pour réclamer à manger, des câlins, quand elle joue ou sans raison, juste pour le plaisir de bavasser. Elle roucoule aussi (tout comme mon chat), j'adore. Elle joue aussi beaucoup et est très sage. Tout ça, avec juste un petit soupçon d'indépendance : une vraie minette, quoi ! Elle sera stérilisée bientôt. 
J'essaierai de mettre des photos un peu plus tard....quand j'y arriverai c'est-à-dire  ::

----------


## mistigrette

> *Et les invités surprises de la semaine sont !
> 
> *
> 
> 
> sur les 3 petits, seule la petite noire et blanche a survécu mais n'est toujours pas sortie d'affaire.
> après cette diarrhée +++, ils ont enchainé avec un bon coryza et ça a été l'hécatombe...


si elle continue à bien s'alimenter et ne chope pas de nouvelle cochonnerie, la petite noire et blanche est sauvée !!
ça a été une vraie hécatome cette semaine là. sur 11 chats que nous avons sortis, 5 sont dcd... et ce n'est pas faute de les avoir soignés. seuls restent eden (1a), tilaly (2a), timoh (3a), la 10a, héros (un des bb de 10a) et hermés (la petite noire et blanche "invitée surprise").

----------


## Muriel P

C'est clair que ça n'a pas été une bonne semaine du tout  ::  J'espère que la petite va continuer à aller bien. On croise les doigts !

----------


## lynt

Le beau Jules (ex 4a) rêve de liberté ; c'est un amour de chat très câlin et bavard qui aura besoin d'un accès extérieur pour être pleinement heureux.

Pour l'entente avec les autres chats, c'est pas gagné ; très soumis au départ, il devient de plus en plus dominant vu qu'il se sent de plus en plus chez lui ; pour l'instant il reste isolé avec quelques rencontres avec les filles quand mon mâle est dehors mais il devient un peu "lourd", à voir l'évolution, c'est tout récent. Je n'ai pas l'impression que les autres chats lui apportent quelque chose, il vit très bien sans et sera donc heureux sans autre chat ou avec peu de chats.

C'est vraiment un pépère tranquille (en dehors de ses envies d'aventures, c'est un squatteur de lit et de canapé imbattable), très intelligent comme l'a dit Maman Lexiekiwi et très sensible, il a tôt fait de se mettre dans tous ses états si on le gronde un peu (il baisse les oreilles et fait sa tête "fourrière")



C'est un chat trouillard, sociable mais qui a vite fait de prendre peur (de mauvaises expériences sans doute, rien que la fourrière, ça n'a pas du être du gâteau pour lui). Par contre, si vous le mettez en confiance, il vous montrera son bidon et adorera que vous lui papouilliez ses grosses bajoues  :: .

Jules c'est le chat adulte avec une personnalité bien affirmée et attachante. Ne pas pouvoir sortir est source d'angoisse pour lui, il faut le rassurer souvent, le jour, la nuit (je me lève quand il m'appelle et je m'allonge avec lui, il est tel un bébé à rassurer jusqu'à ce qu'il se rendorme). Je pense qu'il sera moins demandeur quand il pourra retrouver un accès extérieur donc si quelqu'un craque pour ce chat (comme Lexie et moi mais avec un jardin sécurisé  :: ), laissez-vous tenter, c'est un chat en or et vraiment vraiment magnifique ! Je ne suis pas sûre que vous vous en rendiez compte mais la première fois qu'on le rencontre, la seule chose qu'on peut dire c'est waouh ! C'est un grand chat (6.7kg et pas gros/gras du tout, c'est sa morphologie), superbe, majestueux, un marquage vraiment unique, très chic. Une bouille très expressive et un champion pour les vocalises, il a un répertoire de l'appel à la plainte assez impressionnant. Si vous cherchez un chat unique, avec du vécu, une grande sensibilité et un caractère affirmé, c'est Jules  :: .

----------


## Dom91

1ère soirée canapé pour Petite puce 16b qui s'appelle maintenant Liloua. Elle en avait vraiment envie de sa petite séance télé et après un mois de quarantaine elle l'avait bien mérité !  Elle devrait se faire stériliser la semaine prochaine, ensuite retour chez moi quelques jours, le temps de se remettre, avant de partir en FALD. Elle s'est bien calmée par rapport aux premiers jours où elle était toute excitée, très sage, calme et super obéissante. Elle joue aussi beaucoup. Elle reste gloutonne mais mange quand même plus calmement qu'au début et ce soir sur le canap elle n'a pas pensé à la gamelle. 



> 


La photo n'est pas super. Mais j'en referai d'autres cette semaine (vacances pour moi).

----------


## Lady92

Elle est superbe  :: , ainsi de Jules  ::

----------


## menhir

Jules m'a plu dès sa première photo fourrière. Je ne sais pourquoi, mais j'ai été attirée par ce chat. Mais nous n'en reprendrons pas, donc avis aux futurs adoptants. Ce chat sera certainement un adorable compagnon, j'en suis sûre. On sent effectivement qu'il y a du "vécu" derrière.

Juste une info tout à tait H.S. / hier après-midi vu 1° vol d'une petite escadre d'une cinquantaine de grues au-dessus de la maison, direction plein Sud/Sud-Ouest, bizarrement sans aucun bruit associé.

----------


## Lusiole

Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles !
Comment va Pirate ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Luciole
Je suis allée voir Pirate dimanche dernier toujours en soin chez Cyrano. Le pauvre avait rechuté depuis la veille et ne mangeait plus. Heureusement sa sonde n avait pas été enlevée et il a donc pu être nourri pendant sa rechute. Cyrano a changé d antibio et je l ai revu vendredi. C est le jour et la nuit. Il s est remis à manger goulûment et profite des séances de câlins. Sa langue est encore un peu rouge mais rien à voir avec le debut. Malgré les piqures quotidiennes il reste toujours aussi gentil. Sa propriétaire rentre en debut de semaine , il ne devrait pas tarder à pouvoir la rejoindre

----------


## Lusiole

Merci beaucoup pour les nouvelles !  :Smile:

----------


## Elfenyu

Merci pour les nouvelles et photos de tous ces minous !
Et de si bien s'occuper d'eux  ::

----------


## lynt

Je rencontre malheureusement des difficultés avec Jules qui semble de plus en plus agressif avec les autres chats chez moi. Samedi, après du forcing à la porte du salon, il a foncé dans la chambre et a mordu la furie endormie sur le lit, la plus tranquille de mes chats avec ses congénères. Déjà jeudi après-midi, il avait foncé dans la chambre et coursé Sacha (autre femelle) en faisant un bond d'1m80, impressionnant pour un chat de ce gabarit. J'avais déjà remarqué que quand je le caressais, il devenait agressif avec les filles, leur faisait de l'intimidation (alors même que je le caressais, comme si cela lui donnait du pouvoir). Plus il se sent sur son territoire, plus il semble ne pas vouloir partager son chez lui avec d'autres chats. A mon grand chagrin. Il est vraiment adorable, câlin et joueur (même tout seul, assez impressionnant les dérapages avec son gabarit dans les chaises, on croirait qu'il y a un déménagement quelque part  ::  ; il grimpe et joue dans l'arbre à chat aussi, un vrai bébé à ses heures). Le chat craquant qu'on aimerait toutes avoir...

Il est sous zylkène depuis une dizaine de jours, sa castration n'a pas deux semaines non plus... Au cas où son inimitié serait confirmée, il faudrait une autre FA pour Jules, idéalement en RP sud avec un jardin sécurisé, pas trop d'enfants en bas âge (voire pas du tout, il est assez exclusif je pense et saura donner tout son amour à une personne seule par ex). J'ai créé un topic de recherche de FA pour lui http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...chat-rp-69340/ , au cas où ça ne s'arrangerait pas niveau ententes ou si par chance, on trouvait la perle rare avec cet accès extérieur qui ferait le bonheur de Jules. 



Jules en plein stress !

----------


## Dom91

Liloua cet après-midi

----------


## menhir

Elle est superbe et semble déjà à l'aise.

----------


## coch

une foto de Marius dans sa FA à grenoble, il est avec Chelton sorti la sememaine d'avant je crois

----------


## Gaia4ever

Ils sont magnifiques tous les 2!  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*DES NOUVELLES DU 22B: PIRATE (SOUS ETHOLOGIS)*

*Pirate est réparé* :: 

Jeudi soir, avec Cyrano son infirmière de choc, nous l avons enfin débarrassé de sa sonde, de son cathéter et de ses divers pansements. Malgré quelques poils arrachés au passage, il est resté patient, et adorable nous regardant avec son air enamouré.
*Il en a profité pour se laver et se faire de nouveau tout beau avant de rejoindre sa vraie  maîtresse hier soir*  ::  


Enfin une histoire qui finit bien grâce à une chaîne de solidarité où chacun a été un maillon essentiel et indispensable à son sauvetage, alors merci à:

- Ladycats  (association Ethologis) qui a permis de le sauver de l euthanasie
- Orl91 sa FA de quarantaine qui en a pris soins à sa sortie
- Cyrano qui l a pris en charge après ses 2 hospitalisations gérant sonde oesophagienne, catheter, piqûre d antibio et j en passe
- La vraie propriétaire de Pirate qui n avait jamais cessé de le chercher en multipliant les annonces grâce auxquelles nous avons pu   retrouver sa trace et qui nous donnera régulièrement des nouvelles

----------


## Dom91

Super bonne nouvelle !!

----------


## menhir

Ce petit nom de "rebelle" lui aura permis de faire un pied-de-nez au destin. Un bel épilogue pour ce beau N. et B.
Merci à toute la chaîne de solidarité mise en place pour lui.

----------


## Dom91

Liloua a été stérilisée jeudi. Ca s'est bien passé. Elle est toujours aussi mignonne et ne cherche pas à enlever son pansement. Elle a également eu son rappel de vaccin et les griffes un peu coupées car beaucoup trop longues.

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

Pirate se porte bien? Des photos?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Pirate se porte bien? Des photos?


Oui nous avons eu un appel de sa maîtresse il y a 2 jours. 
Nous lui avions recommandé d' isoler Pirate quelques jours avant de le remettre en contact avec sa vieille copine chatte, histoire de mieux pouvoir contrôler son état de santé et de refaire une re-présentation en douceur après 2 mois d absence.
 Pirate a donc profité de l exclusivité de la chambre de sa maîtresse rattrapant le temps perdu en se lovant toutes les nuits dans son lit. Il y a 2 jours sa maîtresse a entre ouvert la porte ,  Pirate et la vielle chatte se sont retrouvés comme si ils ne s étaient jamais quittés. Pirate a réinvesti le ventre de sa vieille copine la pattounant avec délectation.

----------


## Gaia4ever

Contente de ce joli Happy End pour Pirate!
Quand je le revois dans sa caisse de transport le jour où nous l'avons sorti de fourrière avec Mistouflette... 
Ca donne du baume au coeur et motive à ne jamais laisser tomber et toujours se battre pour eux!
Bravo!  ::

----------


## Mistouflette

c'est une super belle histoire (la fin........) comme on aimerait en avoir plus souvent ::

----------


## Lady92

...et l adorable tigre identifie, parti a Bordeaux comnent va t il?  les recherches de proprio donnent elles quelque chose?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Non là ca ne donne toujours rien niveau recherche...
Lui risque de trouver un adoptant avant...Il va très bien et reste très câlin

----------


## Dom91

Petites photos de Liloua prises aujourd'hui. Finalement, je la garde en FALD.
(Je mets beaucoup de photos, je sais  :: )

----------


## Elfenyu

Bizarrement ça ne me dérange pas du tout de voir pleins de photos de ce beau chat  :: 
Bonne nouvelle, pour l'accueil longue durée !

----------


## SarahC

Appel à dons très en retard qui a permis à PiaM via Partenaire77 de sauver trois chats de la liste, et 3 anciens en attente, ainsi que 3 chiens qui se trouvaient au même endroit!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...2/#post1404726

Faites tourner!!! Merci pour eux et pour Partenaire77 qui nous aide grandement depuis des années!!!!

_Je remets ici le descriptif des chats, les petits de la semaine précédant celle-ci, vous les reconnaîtrez aisément!_

*17b) Mâle castré 4 ans roux tabby et blanc, très sociable
18b) Mâle castré 7 ans brun tabby, très sociable
19b) Mâle castré 3 ans crème tabby et blanc, très sociable*
*Sont ensemble*
*Leur propriétaire est décédé....* 
* URGENT! Ils sont trois! En coryza tous les 3  

*

----------


## menhir

Oui nous avons eu un appel de sa maîtresse il y a 2 jours. 
Nous lui avions recommandé d' isoler *Pirate* quelques jours avant de le remettre en contact avec sa vieille copine chatte, histoire de mieux pouvoir contrôler son état de santé et de refaire une re-présentation en douceur après 2 mois d absence.
*Pirate* a donc profité de l exclusivité de la chambre de sa maîtresse rattrapant le temps perdu en se lovant toutes les nuits dans son lit. Il y a 2 jours sa maîtresse a entre ouvert la porte , Pirate et la vielle chatte se sont retrouvés comme si ils ne s étaient jamais quittés. Pirate a réinvesti le ventre de sa vieille copine la pattounant avec délectation.



Encore une preuve (s'il en fallait) que les N et B sont d'une extrême gentillesse et bonhommie.

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

> Appel à dons très en retard qui a permis à PiaM via Partenaire77 de sauver trois chats de la liste, et 3 anciens en attente, ainsi que 3 chiens qui se trouvaient au même endroit!
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...2/#post1404726
> 
> Faites tourner!!! Merci pour eux et pour Partenaire77 qui nous aide grandement depuis des années!!!!
> 
> _Je remets ici le descriptif des chats, les petits de la semaine précédant celle-ci, vous les reconnaîtrez aisément!_
> 
> *17b) Mâle castré 4 ans roux tabby et blanc, très sociable
> ...


Des nouvelles demandées justement suite à l'appel à dons, bouclé (merci encore aux donatrices):

Voici Filou, qui est en fait bien plus âgé qu'annoncé....
Et qui malheureusement a un cancer généralisé.
Il avait trouvé une super adoptante, cela ne se fera pas du coup.....  :: 





Voici également Foxy, très gentil et très sensible: 





Et enfin, Caramel, même caractère que l'autre, mais l'un et l'autre s'en fichent un peu de "l'autre", justement, même carrément.... Caramel part en adoption la semaine prochaine:

----------


## Tiffany52

*PROMESSES DE DONS**

TROCA: 30 avec reçu
Menhir : 40  (10 chacun pour : 1a/2a - 12b/27b) avec reçu
Véronique B ( Hors rescue ) : 100  (50 chacun pour 2a et 4a) avec reçu si possible
beauval j (Hors rescue) : 50  avec reçu si possible
Effran : 30 avec reçu si possible
Gastonne : 240  (20  chacun pour 3a/10a/1b/3b/4b/6b/7b/11b - 40  chacun pour 1a/14b avec reçu
m-c beauval (hors rescue): 50 avec reçu si possible.
Dominique M (Hors rescue) : 30  avec reçu si possible
Caroline DL (Hors rescue) : 30  avec reçu si possible
Chadinah : 20  sans reçu pour les blessés Handi'Cats


TOTAL : 620 *

----------


## momo

L adoptante de FILOU ne veut plus de lui à cause de sa maladie?

----------


## Tiffany52

*PROMESSES DE DONS**

TROCA: 30 €avec reçu
Menhir : 40 € (10€ chacun pour : 1a/2a - 12b/27b) avec reçu
Véronique B ( Hors rescue ) : 100 € (50€ chacun pour 2a et 4a) avec reçu si possible
beauval j (Hors rescue) : 50 € avec reçu si possible
Effran : 30 €avec reçu si possible
Gastonne : 240 € (20 € chacun pour 3a/10a/1b/3b/4b/6b/7b/11b - 40 € chacun pour 1a/14b avec reçu
m-c beauval (hors rescue): 50 €avec reçu si possible.
Dominique M (Hors rescue) : 30 € avec reçu si possible
Caroline DL (Hors rescue) : 30 € avec reçu si possible
Chadinah : 20 € sans reçu pour les blessés Handi'Cats


TOTAL : 620 €
*

----------


## Chatsendanger RP

> Voici Filou, qui est en fait bien plus âgé qu'annoncé....
> Et qui malheureusement a un cancer généralisé.
> Il avait trouvé une super adoptante, cela ne se fera pas du coup.....






Comme indiqué sur l'appel à dons co-voit, Filou a dû nous quitter.....  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> L adoptante de FILOU ne veut plus de lui à cause de sa maladie?


Non, c'est autrement. C'est simplement que là il vivait avec ses copains de toujours, le changer d'endroit, le séparer, changer ses habitudes pour quelques jours/semaines, aurait pu encore le faire décliner plus vite. Autant l'avoir laissé dans son contexte qu'il avait pris pour sa famille.

----------


## SarahC

*REPARTITION DES DONS :

MERCI AUX ASSOCIATIONS DE CONTACTER LEURS DONATEURS PAR MP ET DE NOUS POSTER DES NEWS ET PHOTOS RECENTES SI POSSIBLE!*



*RECAP Mistigrette
*
1a) mâle 1-2 mois noir et blanc sociable
1'a) mâle 1-2 mois brun tabby et blanc sociable
1''a) femelle 2 ans brun tabby sociable maman (maman identifiée abandonnée suite à déménagement...)


_les 3 sont en forme. la maman semble triste ou au moins interrogative. elle essaie de comprendre ce qui lui arrive, encore.._

2a) femelle 3 ans smoke très sociable


_prénommée Tilaly. Elle a dormi bien installée dans un coussin moelleux tout l'après midi. elle semble bien fatiguée. lorsque j'allais la voir, elle se roulait sur le dos et roucoulait. elle est adorable. elle éternue et son nez coule. nous l'avons mise sous traitement._

3a) mâle 8 mois brun tabby blanc sociable (coryza)


_prénommé timoh. c'est un junior très dynamique et qui se languit dans sa cage. il est en forme._

10a) femelle âge 1 an écaille sociable (maman)
Va avec 4 bébés de 6 semaines (2 brun tabby, 2 roux tabby)
URGENT! La maman est en coryza! Pas les petits, sont séparés du coup! 

 
_Elle venait de faire une inhalation ; gros coryza ; ne s'alimentait plus (peut-être la séparation d'avec les petits d'ailleurs ; dans sa boite ça ronronnait fort même si on sentait que tout le monde avait de grosses difficultés respiratoires)
Les deux petits rouquins sont malheureusement décédés
_

_Maman et bébé se réconfortant l'un l'autre ; le deuxième bébé est derrière et n'a pas voulu se montrer.
_

_Une autre où on peut voir que ce pauvre petit bout est mal en point._
Mistigrette : _Eux ne sont vraiment pas en forme. 2 des 4 petits ont été retrouvés morts ce matin. je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils ont séparé la maman de ses petits_ 

+ 3 invités surprise : trois petits minouchons d'un mois
Un noir et blanc qui s'est fait un petit shampoing au pipi ! 


Un Noir, qui s'est fait un petit shampoing au caca et un bleu tellement sur de sa beauté naturelle qu'il n'a rien fait du tout ! 

_Malheureusement, ils ne sont pas en forme
une diarrhée/flotte très liquide et malodorante.
ils sortent du véto. ils sont très maigres et déshydratés. le diagnostic vital du noir et blanc, le plus maigre, est engagé ._


*Véronique B** (Hors rescue) :* *50  pour 2a* *avec reçu* 
*Menhir :* *20 * *(10 chacun pour : 1a/2a)* *avec reçu* 
*Gastonne :** 20  pour 3a* *avec reçu*
*Gastonne :**40  pour 1a* *avec reçu
**Caroline DL* (Hors rescue) : *30 * *avec reçu* si possible


* TOTAL: 160 


******************


*RECAP Sylki:*

4a) Mâle 3 ans brun tabby sociable FIV+

 
_Le jeune homme va bien, véto ce soir à 18h30: visite de base + nez qui commence a être bien plein! éternue peu mais "mouche" plus qu'hier. Prend bien ses repas, boit, maîtrise la litière comme un chef et rien de suspect dedans._

16b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? bleu très sociable
+ le bébé mâle de 2 mois, roux tabby (ancienne plaie patte avant pour le bb) 
 
La 16b

 
Le chaton mis avec la 15b


*Véronique B (Hors rescue) :* *50  pour 4a* *avec reçu*
*TROCA:30 * *avec reçu
**Effran : 30 * *avec reçu* si possible
*Dominique M* (Hors rescue) : *30 * *avec reçu* si possible

*TOTAL: 140 *


*****************


*RECAP Babe78/La patte de l'espoir
*
26b) Femelle adulte âge ? red tabby point très sociable

 


beauval j (Hors rescue) : *50 ** avec reçu* si possible

*TOTAL: 50 *


*****************


*RECAP La Chattounerie
*
7b) Mâle 3 mois brun tabby et blanc très sociable (coryza)
23b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby très sociable
25b) Mâle 4 mois noir très sociable

 

9b) Femelle 5 mois blanc brun tabby, très sociable
10b) Femelle 5 mois blanche et noire, très sociable
11b) Femelle 5 mois brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
URGENT! Luxation hanche droite supposée pour la 11b
FA minou89



_La 3ème était au fond_


Gastonne :*20 * pour 10a *avec reçu*
Gastonne :*20 * pour 7b *avec reçu*
Gastonne :*20 * pour 11b *avec reçu*
_L'association ne peut pas encore  délivrer de reçus, je vous laisse libre de maintenir votre don ou non,  ou simplement de le réduire. 
_
*TOTAL: 60 

*
*****************


*RECAP SSAD
*
20b) Mâle 4 mois brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
21b) Femelle 4 mois noire et blanche, très sociable
FA Morgane2404

 
_Ils ont l'air en bonne santé, pas d'yeux qui coulent ou d'éternuements_


m-c beauval (hors rescue): *50 ** avec reçu* si possible.

*TOTAL: 50 
*

*****************


*RECAP Handi'Cats
*
15a) Mâle, 3 ans, bleu, sociable
*URGENCE EUTHA! Fracture de la mâchoire, cerclage posé, a du mal à se déplacer* 

 

6b) Femelle adulte âge ? écaille de tortue très sociable (démarche anormale due à un traitement ??)

 
Décédée, RIP Roly  :: 


*+ un chat gravement accidenté sorti en urgence (a du être eutha chez le véto, éventration, il souffrait trop, RIP minou )*.


Chadinah : *20 * *sans reçu* pour les blessés Handi'Cats _(déjà réglés à Handi'Cats)_
Gastonne :*20 * pour 6b *avec reçu*
_L'association ne peut pas encore  délivrer de reçus, je vous laisse libre de maintenir votre don ou non,  ou simplement de le réduire. 
_
*TOTAL: 40  

******************


*RECAP Piam
*
17b) Mâle castré 4 ans roux tabby et blanc, très sociable
_un peu timide, il lui faut un peu de temps pour retrouver ses marques_


_Voici Caramel, un superbe roux bien prononcé, fini les cachoteries, aujourd'hui il a bien voulu se faire admirer !
et super calin avec ça_

18b) Mâle castré 7 ans brun tabby, très sociable
_tres gentil et le plus en forme de la bande_


_désolée pour la qualité de la photo, il s'est fait piquer la place en haut de l'arbre à chat par Caramel et du coup s'est choisi un coin un peu plus sombre. Curieux et gentil._

19b) Mâle castré 3 ans crème tabby et blanc, très sociable (Sont ensemble, leur propriétaire est décédé.... Coryza pour les trois)
_gentil, monsieur grogne en donnant de gros coups de boule pour avoir des calins, amusant
il a une queue casséé un peu plus courte que la normale, il semble avoir du caractère_


_Non seulement des coup de boule mais il attrape la main qui le caresse pour que surtout elle ne s"éloigne pas de lui, les calins c'est pour lui et pas du tout pour les autres 
Par contre va falloir lui trouver une nouveau nom, je ne me vois pas proposer à l'adoption ..... Canabis_

14b) Femelle jeune adulte âge ? noire sociable (maman)
Va avec 3 bébés de 2 mois) (2F/1M = blanc brun tabby / Colour point tabby)
URGENT! Fracture de la queue et diarrhées pour la maman 
_Au bon médoc contre la dirrhée et ça va tout de suite mieux ! au moins de ce côté là
toute la famille a des petits nez qui coulent, entre 550 et 650 gr pour les petits_




Gastonne :*40 * pour 14b *avec reçu*
_L'association ne peut pas encore  délivrer de reçus, en revanche, je vous propose de reverser votre don à l'asso qui lui a gardé une partie des chats et qui a eu des frais, afin que vous puissiez avoir un reçu et que l'assoc en question puisse être aidée à son tour.
_
*TOTAL: 40 


******************

*RECAP Etho-logis
*
1b) Mâle 1 an noir/marron très sociable (coryza)

 

3b) Mâle adulte âge ? gris tabby et blanc très sociable (coryza)

_En attente_

5b) Mâle identifié abandon ? 1 an brun tabby très sociable

 

22b) Femelle adulte âge ? noire et blanche très sociable (serait tombée d'un balcon, on n'en sait pas plus)
*A RETROUVE SA MAITRESSE!!!* 

 

27b) Femelle 1 an noire sociable

 

28b) Femelle 7 ans tricolore sociable (mais à placer sans enfants, soit!) (sortie la semaine prochaine)


Menhir : *10 * ( 27b) *avec reçu*
Gastonne :*20 * pour 1b *avec reçu*
Gastonne :*20 * pour 3b *avec reçu*
_L'association ne peut pas encore délivrer de reçus, je vous laisse libre de maintenir votre don ou non, ou simplement de le réduire._ 

*TOTAL: 50 

*
*****************

*Contact SarahC
*
29b) mâle castré FIV+ noir avec médaillon blanc environ 1 an 

 

30b) femelle stérilisée FIV+ tortie tabby bleue environ 2 ans très très gentille

 



*****************


*RECAP Contact Handi'Cats
*
12b) Mâle adulte âge ? seal point chocolat et blanc très sociable

 


Menhir : *10* (12b) *avec reçu*
_L'association ne peut pas encore  délivrer de reçus, je vous laisse libre de maintenir votre don ou non,  ou simplement de le réduire._ 

*TOTAL: 10 *


*****************

*REPARTITION DES DONS TERMINEE POUR LA SEMAINE 37. MP ENVOYES AUX ASSOC ET DONATEURS.*


*****************


Gastonne :*20 * pour 4b *avec reçu*
*n'est pas sortie, me dire quoi faire du don*

----------


## siam4ever

*Marius avant et apres*

Marius a une piste d'adoption :-)

----------


## SarahC

Merci pour les news!

----------


## siam4ever

*scoop:* Marius part chez son adoptante dimanche !!! et son copain Chelton sorti de la mm fourriere part vers son adoptante sur le mm covoit :-)

----------


## SarahC

::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*22b pour Etho-logis: des nouvelles de Pirate que nous avions sorti de fourrière dans un etat pitoyable qui a lutté pendant plus d1 mois pour s en sortir (soigné par Cyrano) avant que sa maitresse puisse enfin le récupérer.

**Je cite sa maitresse 
**"Cela fait maintenant 1 mois que Pirate est rentré. Au retour, il a eu une semaine d isolation. Chaque jour il s'époumonait pour sortir de la pièce. Le soir de son dernier jour de réclusion, il en est sorti comme une flèche. Il a vite retrouvé ses repères et son coin dodo préféré. Une modification dans son comportement témoigne de son traumatisme à la suite de cette longue séparation et de des épreuves endurées : il demande maintenant à s'allonger sous la couverture tout contre moi. Chose qu'il ne faisait jamais auparavant. Il dormait plutôt contre la chatte, sa mère adoptive quand j'ai eu Pirate. Aujourd'hui, il a une forme olympique et pique parfois des sprints pour se défouler.
Je suis tellement contente de l'avoir récupéré. Pirate m'a tant manqué et m'a causé bien des angoisses pendant toutes ces longues semaines. C'est un chat très attachant car d'une douceur et d'une patiente rarement rencontrées. Il s'assoit souvent à mes pieds et attend que je me rende compte de sa présence pour se faire caresser. Sinon il s'en va sans que je m'en aperçoive."
*

----------


## Mistouflette

::  que ça fait du bien de lire ces mots...........

----------


## siam4ever

*Chelton le 25 aout vs Chelton le 15 novembre*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il s'appelle Thorgal et il vit en FA chez Calymone mm s'il est sous sos siamois, l'année derniere il a failli de jamais sortir de fourriere car il leur faisait peur, Venise en Italie l'a hébergé une nuit et a eu bien du mal à le remette ds une cage c'est elle qui a pris la premiere photo... je vs laisse decouvrir les deux suivantes un an plus tard:

*Thorgal sorti de fourriere, agressif méchant dangereux irrecupérable* 


*Le même entouré d'amour, amoureux de sa FA, calin et joueur*

----------


## salmo

En ce qui concerne Thorgal le changement est stupéfiant, on ne croirait jamais que c'est le même chat!!

----------


## JOJO49

de nouvelles photos de JULES qui est très beau comme vous pouvez le voir

----------


## Dom91

Petite photo de Liloua qui va toujours bien.

----------


## Dom91

J'ai amené Liloua chez ses adoptants cet après-midi. Elle a trouvé sa famille idéale, un jeune couple très sympa chez qui elle sera très choyée et heureuse, et avec un copain chat pour jouer. Mais ma petite chérie va énormément me manquer.

----------


## coch

petite foto de Marius chez son adoptante, il fait le malin l'autre est bien un chat mâle donc pas de soucis, pourtant Marius est castré, quelqu'un a une idée pour ce type de comportement ? merci.

----------


## LPDE

nouvelles de la chatoune sortie par la Patte de l'espoir
26b) Femelle adulte âge ? red tabby point très sociable

Deux photos de la magnifique Naya rebaptisée Maya par ses adoptants.
C'est une adorable chatte caline, pot de glue, qui fait des bisous, des coups de boule et vient se frotter dans vos jambes...

----------


## ifuzeau

lol c rigolo, mon matou a été castré à ses six mois et pourtant il essaie une fois de temps en temps (tous les six mois) de 'monter' ma minette qui est stérilisée aussi. Ils ont 4 ans tous les deux....je me demandais aussi comment cela se faisait...  je le distrais et il arrête aussitôt. J'ai entendu dire que chez les chiens, cela pouvait être un signe de domination. Serait-il possible qu'il en soit de même chez les chats?

----------


## lynt

Mon matou castré à 6 mois monte les peluches (chats, chiens, ours, tout y passe...  :: ) et ne fait pas du tout cas des minettes de ce point de vue là.
Il rentre, il est content, va sur un lit, croise une peluche, la pattoune et c'est parti... A part lui couper la tête  :: ... Les instincts doivent y être, castration ou pas.

----------


## lynt

Remplir la fourrière et parfois les poubelles, c'est malin. Y'a des coups de boule qui se perdent.

----------


## Calymone

... ou des coup de pied au cul, y'a qu'à choisir !

----------


## -Orl-

... ou les deux !

----------


## Calymone

Aussi, oui ^^

----------


## Lady92

Mais c est hallucinant!!!
Je ne comprends pas tous ces mysteres autour des fourrieres!  Pourquoi la fourriere se fait elle passer pour un refuge, pourquoi les spas elles memes parlent des fourrieres comme d un refuge, pourquoi les vetos ne savent pas ce qui se passe en fourriere...

----------


## lynt

Ils sont vraiment pas finis dans cette famille. Leurs minettes vont finir par en crever.

----------


## mistigrette

> *REPARTITION DES DONS :
> **RECAP Mistigrette
> *
> 1a) mâle 1-2 mois noir et blanc sociable
> 1'a) mâle 1-2 mois brun tabby et blanc sociable
> 1''a) femelle 2 ans brun tabby sociable maman (maman identifiée abandonnée suite à déménagement...)
> 
> 
> _les 3 sont en forme. la maman semble triste ou au moins interrogative. elle essaie de comprendre ce qui lui arrive, encore.._
> ...


merci à gastonne, veronique B hors rescue et caroline DL hors rescue, vos promesses se sont transformés en dons  :: 
en attente, menhir, promesse de 20 euros

----------


## menhir

> , vos promesses se sont transformés en dons en attente, menhir, promesse de 20 euros


Chèque 20  (Sté Gale établi le 04/12) parti le 06 je crois comme plusieurs autres dont un déjà accusé réception. Si pas arrivé depuis me le faire savoir, SVP. (adressé à Ecole du Chat Villeparisis BP 151 - 77270 VILLEPARISIS).

----------


## lynt

Post d'adoption pour Jules (ex 4a) créé sur Rescue http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...5/#post1501486

Il cherche toujours une autre FALD sans chat sinon. N'hésitez pas à diffuser, merci  :: .

----------


## mistigrette

> *RECAP Mistigrette
> *
> 1a) mâle 1-2 mois noir et blanc sociable
> 1'a) mâle 1-2 mois brun tabby et blanc sociable
> 1''a) femelle 2 ans brun tabby sociable maman (maman identifiée abandonnée suite à déménagement...)
> 
> 
> _les 3 sont en forme. la maman semble triste ou au moins interrogative. elle essaie de comprendre ce qui lui arrive, encore.._
> 
> ...





> merci à gastonne, veronique B hors rescue et caroline DL hors rescue, vos promesses se sont transformés en dons 
> en attente, menhir, promesse de 20 euros


merci à menhir, bien reçu votre don

----------


## Verlaine

Comment vont-ils tous aujourd'hui mistigrette?

----------


## lynt

Marvin ( Ex Jules ex Henri ex 4a) passe sa première nuit chez ses adoptants.

----------


## SarahC

> Comment vont-ils tous aujourd'hui mistigrette?


Si ses alertes mail marchent aussi mal que les miennes mieux vaut lui faire un MP

----------


## sylki

NOTRE MAGNIFIQUE JULES REBAPTISE MARVIN A ETE ADOPTE LE WE DERNIER
CONSULTATION ET RETEST FIV AVANT ADOPTION, CONFIRME FIV + MAIS VA TRES BIEN 
LES ADOPTANTS N'ONT PAS CHANGE D'AVIS, JULES A CHAMBOULE LEURS COEURS

PREMIERS PAS DANS SA NOUVELLE VIE ...
encore du jeu et puis surtout beaucoup de sieste dans des positions plus attendrissantes les unes que les autres,il est archi zen ce pépère!


Bref, une bonne journée et une bonne entrée en matière à la maison, on a eu un panel de plein de ses facettes.
Honnêtement, je ne pouvais espérer meilleure entrée en matière.

bon, il est zen mais se méfie encore un peu de temps en temps des bruits de la maison et de nous, il a scchhhhsché Arnaud 2 fois parce qu'il l'approchait avec l'appareil photo , et puis si on évolue trop vite dans la maison, il se met au sol dans un coin plus en retrait et observe mais ça c'est pas très souvent....et il se détend à nouveau très très rapidement.
en toute objectivité,hein, il est beau , intelligent et génial et il s'adapte formidablement bien, il est par-fait!"

Parfait je vous le disais !  ::

----------


## mistigrette

10a) femelle âge 1 an écaille sociable (maman) prénommée Galaxy

la jolie galaxy a été adoptée hier  :Pom pom girl: . on croise les doigts pour que tout se passe bien car la miss n'a pas été facile au moment de la mise en caisse de transport mais ses adoptants semblent très patients  ::

----------


## minou89

:: oui je donne les nouvelles dans le désordre...

L'arrivée de ces pauvres petits était chargée en émotion !!

Tout d'abord, les 3 femelles de 5 mois, étaient en fait 2 filles et un p'tit gars. Très certainement, la maman(9b) et ses 2 grands bébés(10et11b)

La maman (1 an)

Son fils(11b) avait une luxation de la hanche doite.


Ils ont été adoptés ensemble !!
Sa patte s'est parfaitement remise avec beaucoup de repos sur un coussin.

Malheureusement, l'autre petite arrivée le dimanche soir, est décédée le lundi...


Pour les 3 autres petits bouts, arrivés bien malades, cela a été plus longs.

Le petit "borgne"7b


Quelques jours avant son départ
 Il a beaucoup grossit le bébé. Maintenant c'est Jerry ! Il a été opéré cette semaine. Le véto a refermé son oeil entièrement pour éviter toute infection. 
Il vit à qq km de chez moi avec la petite Agathe (sos sem.06, 1b)


Le 2ème petit bien pris par le coryza (23b)
Il fallait le nourrir à la seringue. Tout petit coeur...
Il a bien changé !!


Harry va régulièrement à la campagne, où il aime bien courser les cocottes !!

Le dernier petit à avoir été adopté. Le petit35b


Lui aussi a poussé comme un champignon !! Charlie est devenu magnifique !!
avec son pôpa !

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Quelles nouvelles des chats de ce sujet? Peut-on avoir des news et photos éventuellement? Merci!

----------


## Calymone

15a) Mâle, 3 ans, bleu, sociable
*URGENCE EUTHA! Fracture de la mâchoire, cerclage posé, a du mal à se déplacer* 

 




Swann va très très bien, adopté avec un autre de nos protégés par sa FA en RP !!

La photo est très floue, je suis désolée ...

Swann et Sushy :

----------


## lynt

*4a) Mâle brun tabby sociable
Sortant de suite




Marvin (ex Jules) est toujours le pacha chez ses adoptants*  :: *







Ils se sont vraiment bien trouvés, une adoption parfaite, un coup de foudre réciproque.*

----------


## SarahC

Il a une "robe" splendide!!!

----------


## lynt

Oui il est magnifique et il a un regard façon Chat Potté à tomber par terre ! Suis pas étonnée qu'il ait fait craquer ses adoptants à la première visite. Et alors vraiment top, ils sont aux petits soins pour lui, c'est le roi de la maison.

----------


## Verlaine

Comment vont-ils tous aujourd'hui mistigrette?

----------


## lynt

Marvin ( Ex Jules ex Henri ex 4a) passe sa première nuit chez ses adoptants.

----------


## SarahC

> Comment vont-ils tous aujourd'hui mistigrette?


Si ses alertes mail marchent aussi mal que les miennes mieux vaut lui faire un MP

----------


## sylki

NOTRE MAGNIFIQUE JULES REBAPTISE MARVIN A ETE ADOPTE LE WE DERNIER
CONSULTATION ET RETEST FIV AVANT ADOPTION, CONFIRME FIV + MAIS VA TRES BIEN 
LES ADOPTANTS N'ONT PAS CHANGE D'AVIS, JULES A CHAMBOULE LEURS COEURS

PREMIERS PAS DANS SA NOUVELLE VIE ...
encore du jeu et puis surtout beaucoup de sieste dans des positions plus attendrissantes les unes que les autres,il est archi zen ce pépère!


Bref, une bonne journée et une bonne entrée en matière à la maison, on a eu un panel de plein de ses facettes.
Honnêtement, je ne pouvais espérer meilleure entrée en matière.

bon, il est zen mais se méfie encore un peu de temps en temps des bruits de la maison et de nous, il a scchhhhsché Arnaud 2 fois parce qu'il l'approchait avec l'appareil photo , et puis si on évolue trop vite dans la maison, il se met au sol dans un coin plus en retrait et observe mais ça c'est pas très souvent....et il se détend à nouveau très très rapidement.
en toute objectivité,hein, il est beau , intelligent et génial et il s'adapte formidablement bien, il est par-fait!"

Parfait je vous le disais !  ::

----------


## mistigrette

10a) femelle âge 1 an écaille sociable (maman) prénommée Galaxy

la jolie galaxy a été adoptée hier  :Pom pom girl: . on croise les doigts pour que tout se passe bien car la miss n'a pas été facile au moment de la mise en caisse de transport mais ses adoptants semblent très patients  ::

----------


## minou89

:: oui je donne les nouvelles dans le désordre...

L'arrivée de ces pauvres petits était chargée en émotion !!

Tout d'abord, les 3 femelles de 5 mois, étaient en fait 2 filles et un p'tit gars. Très certainement, la maman(9b) et ses 2 grands bébés(10et11b)

La maman (1 an)

Son fils(11b) avait une luxation de la hanche doite.


Ils ont été adoptés ensemble !!
Sa patte s'est parfaitement remise avec beaucoup de repos sur un coussin.

Malheureusement, l'autre petite arrivée le dimanche soir, est décédée le lundi...


Pour les 3 autres petits bouts, arrivés bien malades, cela a été plus longs.

Le petit "borgne"7b


Quelques jours avant son départ
 Il a beaucoup grossit le bébé. Maintenant c'est Jerry ! Il a été opéré cette semaine. Le véto a refermé son oeil entièrement pour éviter toute infection. 
Il vit à qq km de chez moi avec la petite Agathe (sos sem.06, 1b)


Le 2ème petit bien pris par le coryza (23b)
Il fallait le nourrir à la seringue. Tout petit coeur...
Il a bien changé !!


Harry va régulièrement à la campagne, où il aime bien courser les cocottes !!

Le dernier petit à avoir été adopté. Le petit35b


Lui aussi a poussé comme un champignon !! Charlie est devenu magnifique !!
avec son pôpa !

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Quelles nouvelles des chats de ce sujet? Peut-on avoir des news et photos éventuellement? Merci!

----------


## Calymone

15a) Mâle, 3 ans, bleu, sociable
*URGENCE EUTHA! Fracture de la mâchoire, cerclage posé, a du mal à se déplacer* 

 




Swann va très très bien, adopté avec un autre de nos protégés par sa FA en RP !!

La photo est très floue, je suis désolée ...

Swann et Sushy :

----------


## lynt

*4a) Mâle brun tabby sociable
Sortant de suite




Marvin (ex Jules) est toujours le pacha chez ses adoptants*  :: *







Ils se sont vraiment bien trouvés, une adoption parfaite, un coup de foudre réciproque.*

----------


## SarahC

Il a une "robe" splendide!!!

----------


## lynt

Oui il est magnifique et il a un regard façon Chat Potté à tomber par terre ! Suis pas étonnée qu'il ait fait craquer ses adoptants à la première visite. Et alors vraiment top, ils sont aux petits soins pour lui, c'est le roi de la maison.

----------

